# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Disa shkrime rreth budizmit

## drini_në_TR

*Pyetje dhe Përgjigje rreth Budizmit* 

Në këtë temë mund të lexoni një përmbledhje Pyetje-Përgjigjesh rreth fesë budiste, të quajtur ndryshe edhe _'feja pa fe.'_ Shkrimi përmban përgjigjet më kryesore të pyetjeve që mund të ketë dikush që nuk e njeh këtë fe, dhe që dëshiron të mësoj më shumë rreth budizmit, bazës së saj, dhe mësimeve më kryesore të Buda Shakjamunit. Shpresoj të mësoni diçka të re nga këto info që po sjell.  :buzeqeshje: 

_Shkruar nga Ven. S. Dhammika, dhe përkthyer në shqip nga Drini Nosi._

Siti: www.buddhanet.net
Buddha Dharma Education Association Inc.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Përmbatja e Temës:*
(shtyp tek kapitulli për ta shfeltuar)
Çfarë është budizmi?Konceptet bazë të budizmitBudizmi dhe ideja-ZotPesë PrincipetRilindjaMeditimiDija dhe KeqardhjaVegjetarjanizmiFallet dhe FatiPër t'u bërë budist

----------


## drini_në_TR

*1. Çfarë është Budizmi?*


*Pyetja: Çfarë është Budizmi?
Përgjigjia*: Emri Budizm e ka rrënjën nga fjala _'budhi'_ që do të thotë _'të zgjohesh,'_ dhe ndaj Budizmi është filizofia e rizgjimit të njeriut. Kjo filizofi e ka origjinën e saj nga përvojat e Sidhata Gotama, i njohur si Buda i cili u rizgjua për vete kur ishte në moshën 36 vjeçar. Budizmi është sot 2,500 vjetë i hershëm dhe ka rreth 300 miljon besimtar buddhist nëpër botë. Gjeri një shekulli më parë, Buddhismi ishte mësëshumti një filozofi azjatike, por është duke fitur më shumë pëlqim dhe ndjekës në Evropë dhe Amerikë.

*Pyetja: Dmth Budizmi është thjeshtë një Filozofi?
Përgjigjia*: Fjala Filozofi lind prej dy fjalëve _'philo'_ çka do të thotë _'dashuri,'_ dhe _'sophia'_ çka do të thotë _'dije.'_ Prandaj filozofia është dashuria e dijes, ose dashuri dhe dije, të dyja kuptimet e përshkruajnë mëse qartë Budizmin. Budizmi na mëson se ne duhet të mundohemi të zhvillojmë aftësitë tona intelektuale gjeri në maksimum që ne të kuptojmë çdogjë sa më qartësisht. Gjithashtu, na mëson që të zhvillojmë dashuri dhe mirësi në mynyrë që ne të jemi miq të vërtetë me të gjithë njerëzit dhe qëniet e gjalla. Ndaj Budizmi është një filozofi, por jo vetëm një filozofi. Është një filozofi supreme. 

*Pyetje: Kush ishte Buda?
Përgjigje*: Në vitin 563 para herës sonë një foshnje lindi në një familje fisnike në Indinë Veriore. Ai u rrit i rrethuar nga mirëqënie dhe llukse, por gjatë jetës së tij vërejti se pasuritë tokësore, dhe të qënurit i siguruar, nuk na e japin medoemos lumturinë e jetës. Ai u prek thellësisht kur pa vuajtjet që vëreu jasht ndërtesës ku jetonte, dhe u zotua që të gjente çelsin e lumturisë njerzore. Kur ai ishte në moshën 29 vjeçare e la gruan dhe fëmijën e tij që të shkonte dhe të mësonte nga mësues të ditur të asaj kohe të fesë. Ata i mësuan atij shumë gjëra, por asnjëri nga këta mësues të fesë nuk e dinte arsyen e vuajtjeve njerzore dhe sesi mund të shërohen këto vuatje. Megjithatë, pas gjashtë vjetë studimi dhe meditimi ai pati një përvojë në të cilën e gjithë injoranca iu shuha, dhe më në fund ai harriti të kuptoj. Që atë ditë e mëtej ai u quajt Buda, _'Ai që është rizgjuar.'_ Ai jetoj për 45 vjetë më shumë të cilat i shpenzoj duke udhëtuar gjithandej nëpër Indinë Veriore duke u mësuar të tjerëve se çfarë kishte harritur të mësoj dhe di. Mëshira dhe durimi i tij ishin legjendare, dhe ai krijoj mijëra besimtar. Gjatë moshës së tij 80 vjeçare, i moshuar dhe i sëmurë, por akoma i gëzuar dhe në paqe, ai më në fund vdiq.     

*Pyetje: Nuk është i papërgjeshëm fakti që Buda e la gruan dhe fëmijën e tij, dhe iku për fat të vet?
Përgjigje*: Mund të mos ketë qënë një gjë e thjeshtë për Budën që ta linte familjen e tij dhe të shkonte për fat të vet. Ai duhet të ketë qënë i shqetësuar dhe i hezituar për një kohë të gjatë para se t'i lërë ata, por ai pati një zgjedhje, ta dedikonte jetën e tij për familjen ose ta dedikonte jetën për të gjithë botën. Në fund, mëshira e madhe e tij e bëri që ta jap vetveten për të gjithë botën. Dhe e gjithë bota edhe sot e kësaj dite përfiton shumë nga sakrifica e tij. Ky veprim i tij nuk ishte i papërgjeshëm. Ishte mbase sakrifica më kuptimplotë që ai mund të bënte.

*Pyetje: Buda vdiq prandaj si mund t?na ndihmoj ne?
Përgjigje*: Faraday i cili zbuloj rrymën elektrike është i vdekur, por çka zbuloj ai, ne na ndihmon sot e kësaj dite. Luis Pasteur i cili zbuloj disa ilaçe për shumë sëmundje të ndryshme është i vdekur, por zbulimet e tij mjeksore janë akoma gjallë. Artisti i madh Leonardo da Vinci ka vdekur, por çfarë krijoj ai mund t'na japi dhe sjelli akoma kënaqësi. Njerëz dhe heronjë fisnik mund t'ken vdekur shumë shekuj më parë, por kur lexojmë rreth bëmave dhe arritjeve të tyre, ne prapseprap mund të frymëzohemi për të vepruar siç bën ta. Po, Buda ka vdekur, por 2500 vjetë më pas, mësimet e tij i vijnë akoma në ndihmë njerëzve, shëmbulli i tij akoma frymëzon njerëz, fjalën e tij akoma prekin jetë njerëzish. Vetëm një Buda mund të ketë një fuqi të tillë shumë shekuj pas vdekjes së tij.

*Pyetje: Ishte Buda Zot?
Përgjigje*: Jo, ai nuk ishte Zot. Ai nuk u vetshpall Zot, biri i një Zoti, apo gojdhënësi i një Zoti. Ai ishte një njeri i thjeshtë i cili e përvetësoj vetveten dhe u mësoj njerëzve se nëse ndjekim shëmbullin e tij, edhe ne mund të përvetësojmë dhe zotërojmë vetveten gjithashtu.

*Pyetje: Nëse Buda nuk është Zot, atëherë pse njerëzit i falen atij?
Përgjigje*: Ka mynyra të ndryshme faljesh. Kur dikush i falet një Zoti, ata/ato i luten dhe e nderojnë atë, i japin dhurime dhe pyesin për plotësime dëshirash, duke besuar se Zoti ka për t'i dëgjuar lutjet e tyre, duke i marrë dhurimet që i jepen, dhe duke i'u përgjigjur lutjeve që i bëhen. Buddhistët nuk përzihen me këtë lloj faljeje. Lloji tjetër i faljes është kur ne i shfaqim respekt dikujt ose diçkaje që admirojmë. Kur një mësues hynë në dhomë, ne i çohemi në këmbë për ta nderuar. Kur takojmë një njeri me rëndësi ne i japim dorën, ose kur dëgjojmë hymnin e ndonjë shteti apo kombësie, ne e përshëndesim. Të gjitha këto janë veprime respekti dhe faljeje të cilat tregojnë admirimin tonë për njerëz ose gjëra të ndryshme. Ky është lloji i faljes që praktikohet nga budistët. Një statuj e vogël e Budës me duart e tij të vëna lehtë mbi gjunjë, dhe buzëqeshja e tij dashamirëse na kujton dhe na shtyn ne që të praktikojmë paqe dhe dashuri përbrënda zemrave tona dhe në botë. Tymi i insenteve na kujton ne ndikimin kryesues të virtyteve, kandari na kujton ne dritën e dijes, dhe lulet, të cilat thahen shpejt, na kujtojnë ne për paqëndrueshmërinë e gjërave. Kur ne përulemi shprehim në mynyrë të jashtme çfarë ndjejmë në brëndi; falemnderimin tonë për mësimet e Budës dhe çfarë ne na dhanë ato. Kjo është natyra e faljes budiste.

*Pyetje: Por kam dëgjuar disa që thonë se budistët i falen idhujve.
Përgjigje*: Kjo thënie sjell në pah veç keqkuptimin e atyre që thonë një gjë të tillë. Fjalori e shpjegon fjalën idhull si _'Një pamje ose statuj të cilës i falen sikur të jetë Zot.'_ Siç kemi thënë gjeri tani, budistët nuk besojnë se Buda ishte Zot, prandaj si mund të besojnë ata/ato se një send është Zoti? Të gjitha fetë përdorin simbole për të shprehur koncepte të ndryshme. Në Taoizëm, simboli i ying-yang përdoret për të shprehur harmoninë midis dy forcave të kundërta. Në Sikhizëm, shpata përdoret për të simbolizuar udhën shpirtërore. Në Krishtërim, peshku përdoret për të simbolizuar praninë e Krishtit, ndërsa kryqi për të shprehur mëshirën e tij. Dhe në Budizëm, statuja e Budës përdoret për të simbolizuar përvetsimin dhe harmoninë njerzore. Statuja e Budës neve na kujton gjithashtu dimensionet njerzore në mësimet budiste, faktin se Budizmi është një fe e përqëndruar në njeri, përkundër se në Zot, na kujton se ne duhet të kërkojmë dhe shohim përbrënda dhe jo jashtë vetes për të gjetur përvetësimin dhe arsyen. Prandaj nuk është e saktë të thuash se budistët i falen idhujve. 

*Pyetje: Pse njerëzit bëjnë gjëra të çuditshme nëpër tempujt budist?
Përgjigje*: Shumë gjëra njerëzve u duken të çuditshme kur s'i kuptojnë ato. Në vënd se të përkufizohen të çuditshme disa veprime, ne duhet të pyesim dhe kuptojmë se çfarë kuptimi kan ato mëparë se t'i gjykojmë. Gjithësesi, është e vërtetë se në disa raste lutjet buddhiste me raste bazohen në supersticione popullore të besimtarëve, dhe janë të keqkuptuara në vënd se të jenë mësimet e Budës. Dhe keqkuptime të tilla nuk gjënden vetëm në Budizëm, por edhe në fe të tjera nëpër botë. Buda mësoj dhe foli me qartësi dhe detaje, dhe nëse dikush nuk i kupton plotësisht mësimet e tij, Buda nuk mund të fajsohet për këtë gjë. Është një thënie:

_'Nëse një njeri i cili vuan nga një sëmundje nuk kërkon të shërohet edhe kur pranë tij është një doktor, atëherë nuk është faji i doktorit. Në të njëjtën mynyrë, nëse një njeri keqtrajtohet dhe shtypet nga sëmundja e mëkatit por nuk i kërkon ndihmë Budës, atëherë nuk është faji i Budës.'_ 

As Budizmi dhe as ndonjë fe tjetër nuk duhet gjykuar nga ata/ato që nuk e praktikojnë drejtë ose korrektësisht fenë në fjalë. Nëse kërkon të mësosh mësimet e vërteta të Budizmit, lexo fjalët dhe thëniet e Budës ose fol me ta që i kuptojnë mirë dhe plotësisht ato.

*Pyetje: Nëse budizmi është kaq i mirë, pse atëherë disa vënde budiste janë të varfëra?*
Përgjigje: Nëse për _'të varfëra'_ ti nënkupton ekonomikisht të varfëra, atëherë është e vërtetë se disa vënde buddhiste janë të varfëra. Por për nëse për _'varfëri'_ nënkupton një jetë dhe cilësi t'jetuari e varfër, atëherë në këtë rast disa nga vëndet budiste janë mëse të pasura. Amerika për shëmbull, është një vënd ekonomikisht i pasur dhe i fortë, por numri i krimeve që ndodhin në atë vënd është një nga më të lartat në botë, miljona banor të moshuar janë të nënvlerësuar nga bijtë e tyre dhe vdesin në vetmi në banesa të moshuarish, gjithashtu dhuna familjare dhe abuzimi i prindërve tek fëmijët është një problem mëse i mprehtë. Një prej tre martesave në atë vënd përfundon si divorc, dhe pornografia është industri madhore si faktor. Vënd i pasur përsa i përket të hollave, por i varfër nën kuptimin e cilësisë së jetës. Tani hidhi një sy vëndeve që janë tracionalisht buddhiste. Disa janë ekonomikisht mbrapsht, por prindërit janë të nderuar dhe respektuar nga bijtë e tyre, numëri i krimeve është përgjithësisht i ulët, divorcimi dhe vetvrasja është gati e padëgjuar, dhuna familjare dhe abuzimi tek fëmijët është shumë i ulët, gjithashtu edhe pornografia dhe liçensat sekuale nuk janë të zakonshme. Ekonomiksht mbrapsht, por parë nën këndvështrimin e cilësisë së jetës, më të pasura se Amerika. Por edhe nëse i gjykojmë vëndet buddhiste vetëm nga ana ekonomike, një nga vëndet më të pasuara dhe më dinamike në botë sot është Japonia ku një numër i madh i banorëve të saj e quajnë veten budist. 

*Pyetje: Pse zakonisht nuk dëgjojmë që budistët të ken bërë ndonjë punë bamirësie?
Përgjigje:* Mbase sepse budistëve nuk u duket e nevojshme që të reklamojnë bëmat e mira që bëjnë. Disa vjetë më parë kryetarit të budistëve të Japonisë, Nikkho Niwano, iu dhurua _'Templeton Prize'_ për punën e tij promovuese për harmoni ndër-fetare në botë. Gjithashtu një monku budist nga Tainlanda sapo iu dhurua titulli prestigjoz _'Magsaysay Prize'_ por punën e tij të shkëlqyer pranë të prekurve prej drogës. Në 1987 një tjetër monk tailandez, Ven. Kantayapiwat, iu dhurua titulli norvegjez _'Children's Peace Prize'_ për vitet e tij të shumta të shpenzuara duke ndihmuar fëmijë të pastrehë në zonat fshatare. Po rreth punës të një shkalle të madhe që po ndërmerret pranë të varfërve në Indi nga Western buddhist order? Ata kan ndërtuar shkolla, kopshte për fëmijët, dhe industri të një shkalle të vogël për t?u sjellur atyre të ardhura të mjaftueshme. Budistët e shohin dhënien e ndihmës së tyre për të tjerët si një mynyrë të shprehuri të praktikave dhe vlerave të tyre fetare, ashtusi edhe fe të tjera japin ndihmë, por budistët besojnë se ndihma dhe puna duhet bërë qetësisht dhe pa vet-reklamim. Prandaj nuk dëgjohet shumë rreth bamirësive të bëra nga budistët. 

*Pyetje: Pse ka shumë lloje budizmi?
Përgjigje*: Ka shumë lloje sheqeri: sheqer i kuqerremtë, sheqer i bardh, thërrime sheqeri, gursheqeri, sirup, dhe sheqer i akullt, por të gjitha janë prej sheqeri dhe kan shije të ëmbëlt. Janë të prodhurara në forma të ndryshme që të përdoren në mynyra të ndryshme. Budizmi gjithashtu është njësoj. Ka budizëm Theravanda, Zen, Puro Toke, Yogacara, Vajrayana, por ato janë të gjitha budizëm, dhe të gjitha shijojnë njësoj ? shijen e lirisë. Budizmi ka evoluar në forma të ndryshme në mynyrë që t'i shfaqet kulturave të ndryshme të botës. Është ri-përkufizuar gjatë shekujve në mynyrë që t'i përshtatet kushteve të gjenaratave, dhe atyre që do të vijnë. Në pamje të jashtëm, llojet e budizmit mund të ngjajnë shumë të ndryshme, por në bërtham të të gjithave janë *'Katër të Vërtetat Fisnike'* dhe *'Shtegu i Tetëpalosur.'* Të gjitha fetë e mëdha, duke nënkuptuar edhe budizmin, janë ndarë në shkolla dhe sekte të ndryshme. Por sektet e ndryshme të budizmit nuk kan kurrë luftuar njeri-tjetrin, nuk kan qënë kurrë kundra njëri-tjetrit, dhe sot e kësaj dite, buddhistët e ndryshëm shkojnë në tempujt e njëri-tjetrit dhe falen bashkë. Një tolerancë e tillë dhe botkuptim i tillë me siguri që janë të rralla në botë. 

*Pyetje: Budizmi lindi në Indi, por mëpas u zhduk prej andej. Pse?
Përgjigje*: Mësimet e Budës u përhapën duke u bërë një nga fetë më të mëdha të Indisë, por pak e ngapak filluan të zhduken në të njëjtën mynyrë si Krishtërimi u zdhuk prej Palestinës. Askush nuk e di arsyen e saktë pse një gjë e tillë ndodhi. Mbase një kombinim ndryshimesh politike dhe shoqërore të përpunuara me luftra dhe pushtime e bënë të vështirë mbijtesën e një feje kaq paqësore dhe fisnike sa budizmi. Megjithatë shumë kohë më parë se të zbehej në Indi, budizmi u përhap prej andej duke shkuar gjeri në cepat më lindor të Azisë. 

*Pyetje: Ti me siguri që e këndvështron budizmin si shumë cilësor. Ma merr mëndja se ti mendon se feja jote është e drejta dhe gjithë të tjerat janë gabim.
Përgjigje*: Asnjë budist i/e cila i kupton mësimet e Budës nuk mendon se mësimet e feve të tjera janë gabim. Asnjëri që ka bërë një kërkim të sinqertë për të parë fetë e tjera me një mëndje të hapur, nuk mund të mendoj ashtu. Gjëra e parë që ke për të parë kur të mësosh rreth feve të ndryshme është sa gjëra kan të përbashkëta. Të gjitha fetë e pranojnë faktin se gjëndja e sotme e njerzimit është e pakënaqshme. Të gjitha besojnë se ndryshime në sjellje dhe veprime janë të domosdoshme që gjëndja e njerzimit të përmirësohet. Të gjitha mësojnë etika të cilat përmbajnë dashurinë, mirësjelljen, durimin, zemërmadhësinë, dhe përgjegjësinë shoqërore, gjithashtu, të gjitha e pranojnë qënien e një forme absolute. Ato përdorin gjuhë të ndryshme, emra të ndryshëm dhe simbole të ndryshme për të përshkruar dhe shpjeguar këto gjëra; dhe është veçse kur mëndje-mbyllja kërcet në vështrimin e njëanshëm të tyre që mos-teleranca fetare, krenaria dhe vetë-drejtësia dalin në pahë. Imagjino një anglez, francez, kinez, dhe indonezian duke parë të gjithë njëkohësisht një fylxhan. Anglezi thotë, _'Kjo është një Cup,'_ francezi i përgjigjet, _'Jo nuk është. Kjo është një Tasse.'_ Kinezi ndërkohë komenton _'Të dy ju jeni gabim, kjo është një Pet,'_ dhe indoneziani qesh me ta dhe thotë _'Çfarë idjotash që jeni. Ajo është një cawan.'_ Anglezi çohet, merr një fjalor dhe i thotë të tjerëve _'Shikoni se mund t'ua vërtetoj se është një Cup. Fjalori im thotë se kam të drejtë.' 'Atëherë fjalori jot është gabim,'_ i thotë francezi, _'sepse fjalori im thotë përpikmërisht: është një tasse.'_ Kinezi ia kthen tyre _'Fjalori im është me mijra vjetë më i hershëm se tuajat, prandaj fjalori im duhet të ketë të drejtë. Oh, dhe gjithashtu më shumë njerëz në botë flasin kinezçe sesa ndonjë gjuhë tjetër, prandaj duhet të jetë një Pet.'_ Ndërkohë që ata janë duke debatuar dhe replikuar me njëri-tjetrin, një budist vjen dhe pi duke përdorur fylxhanin. Pasi ka mbaruar duke pirë nga fylxhani, i thotë të tjerëve, _'Edhe nëse e quani Cup, një Tasse, Pet, apo Cawan, një fylxhan përdoret për të pirë. Mjaft u zut por pini, ndaleni vrullin dhe shuajeni etjen tash.'_ Kjo është sjellja e budistëve ndaj feve të tjera. 

*Pyetje: Kam lexuar se budizmi është një lloj hinduizmi të reformuar.
Përgjigjia*: Dikush mund të dëgjoj kaherë nga njerëz të keqinforumuar të thonë një gjë të tillë. Por ne e lexojmë në skriptet budiste se priftërinjt hunduist, Brahaminët, ishin plotësisht kundra Budës. Kjo sepse ai e kritikoj sistemin shoqëror, dhe praktikën e safikimeve të kafshëve, ai e mohoj qënien e një Zoti suprem, dhe nuk pranoj t'i nënshtrohej skripteve hinduiste. Budizmi dhe hinduizmi kan gjëra të përbashkëta, por këto fe kanë gjithashtu edhe ndryshime të rëndësishme dhe rrënjësore për t'i bërë dy fe të ndryshme. 

*Pyetje: Është budizmi shkencor?
Përgjigjie*: Mëparë se t'i përgjigjemi kësaj pyetje është mirë të përkufizojmë fjalën _'shkencë.'_ Shkenca, sipas fjalorit, është _'Dije e cila mund të vihet në një sistem, dhe që varet nga vështrimi dhe testimi i fakteve që mund të përkufizojnë ligje të përgjithshme natyrore, një degë të kësaj dijeje, dhe nga e cila çdogjë që mund të studiohet përpikmërisht.'_ Ka aspekte të budizmit që nuk mund t'i përmbahen këtij përkufizimi, por mësimet në thelb të budizmit, _'Katër të Vërtetat Fisnike,'_ mëshumëse sigurisht i përshtaten përkufzimit shkencor. Vuajtja, e Vërteta e Parë Fisnike, është një përvojë që mund të përkufizohet, të vërtetohet dhe të matet. E Vërteta e Dytë Fisnike thotë se vuajtja ka arsye natyrore, dëshirat e paskrupullta, të cilat poashtu mund të përkufizohen, vërtetohen dhe maten. Asnjë provë në budizëm nuk është bërë për ta shpjeguar vuajtjen me anë të koncepteve metafizike të mitollogjive. Vuajtja përfundon, sipas të Vërtetës së Tretë Fisnike, jo duke u varur tek një qënie supreme ose më e lartë, duke e besuar ose duke i'u lutur, por thjeshtësisht duke hequr shkatuesin e saj. Kjo është një e vërtetë që nuk ka nevoj për vërtetim. E Vërteta e Katërt Fisnike, mynyra për të hequr vuatjen, sërisht, nuk ka të bëj me metafizikën, por varet nga sjellet që bëjmë. Dhe sërisht, sjelljet janë të hapura për testime. Budizmi nuk e përmban konceptin e një qënieje supreme ose të mbinatyrshme, njëlloj siç bën edhe shkenca, por shpjegon fillin dhe mekanizmin e gjithësisë në mynyrë ligjesh natyrore. E gjithë kjo me siguri që ekzibon një shpirt të veçant fetar. Sërisht, këshilla e vazhdueshme e Budës se ne nuk duhet të besojmë verbërisht, por përkundrasi të vëmë në pik-pyetje, të kontrollojmë, të shikojmë dhe të varemi në përvojën tonë vetjake, ka një thelb të veçant shkencor në brëndi. Ai thotë:

_'Mos u udhëheq nga rrëfime ose tradita, mos shko pas thënieve, ose sipas skripturave të shënjta, mos u udhëheq nga gojëdhëna ose llogjikë e cekët, mos shko duke e paragjykuar një koncept, ose duke u shtyrë vetëmpse një njeriu tjetër i shikon afëtësi të veçanta. Gjithashtu mos u udhëheq veç nga ideja se 'Ai është mësuesi jonë.' Por kur ti vet ta kesh parë dhe përjetuar se një gjë është e mirë, që nuk mund të fajësohet, që nderohet nga njerëzit e mënçur, dhe kur e praktikuar dhe e përjetuar të çon në gëzim dhe lumturi, atëherë ndiqe at'gjë.'_

A.I,188

Prandaj mund të themi se megjithëse budizmi nuk është plotësisht shkencor, mëse sigurisht që ka një frymë shkencore, dhe me plotë siguri është më shkencore se çdo fe tjetër në botë. Është shumë kuptim-plotë fakti se Albert Einstein, shkencëtari më i madh i shkekullit të XX-të tha këtë rreth budizmit:

_'Feja e së ardhmes do të jetë një fe kozmike. Duhet ta tejkaloj një Zot të personifikuar ose personal, gjithashtu t'i kaloj mënjanë dogmave dhe theollogjive. Duke përmbajtur të dyja, të natyrshmen dhe shpirtëroren, duhet të mbështetet në një frymë fetare që bazohet në përjetesën e çdogjëje, natyrore dhe shpirtërore, dhe tek një bashkim i tyre i plotë. Budizmi i përgjigjet këtij përkufizimi. Nëse ka ndonjë fe e cila do t'i bashkangjiteshe nevojave të shkencës bashkohore, kjo fe do të jetë Budizmi.'_

----------


## drini_në_TR

*2. Konceptet bazë të budizmit*


*Pyetje: Cilat janë mësimet thelbësore të Budës?
Përgjigje*: Të gjitha mësimet krysore të Budës kan për thelb _'Katër të Vërtetat Fisnike,'_ në të njëjtën mynyrë sesi telat e një rrote biçikleteje kan për qëndër guzhinetën. Ato quhen _'katër'_ sepse janë katër prej tyre. Quhen _'fisnike'_ sepse ato e fisnikërojnë atë që arrin t'i kuptoj, dhe _'të vërteta'_ sepse, duke u mbështetur tek përvoja e jetës, ato janë të vërteta.

*Pyetje: Kush është 'E Vërteta e Parë Fisnike'?
Përgjigje*: E vërteta e parë fisnike është se jeta është e vuajtshme. Për të jetuar, ti duhet të vuash. Është e pamundur të jetosh pa përjetuar, dhe u hasur kurrë me ndonjë vuajtje. Ne na duhet të përballojmë vuajtje fizike si ç'janë sëmundjet në trup, lëndimet, lodhjen, moshën e pleqërisë, dhe së fundi vdjekjen. Gjithashtu na duhet të përballojmë vuajtje psikollogjike ose shpirëtore sikur vetmia, padurimi, frika, ndrojetjet, zhgënjimet, urretjen, etj.

*Pyetje: Nuk është ky këndvështrim pak pesimist?
Përgjigje*: Fjalori e përkufizon fjalën _'pesimizëm'_ si _'Vesi i të menduarit se gjithçka që ndodh do jetë diçka e keqe,'_ ose _'Besimi se djallëzia është më e fortë se mirësia.'_ Budizmi nuk mëson asnjërën prej këtyre të dyjave. Gjithashtu nuk e mohon as se lumturia dhe gëzimi ekzistojnë. Shumë thjeshtë thotë se të jetuarit është të përjetosh vuatje fizike dhe shpirtërore, çka është është një përkufizim aqsa i vërtetë sa i natyrshëm, saqë nuk mund të mohoet. Thelbi kryesor i shumë feve është një mit, një legjendë, ose një besim që është shumë i vështirë ose i pamundur për t'u vërtetuar. Budizmi fillon me një përvojë, një fakt të pamohueshëm, diçka që të gjithe e dimë, që të gjithë ne e kemi përjetuar dhe që mundohemi ta tejkalojmë. Prandaj budizmi është feja universale e vetme sepse i bie direkte në shinjestër shqetësimit të çdo njeriu ? vuajtja dhe si ta tejkalojmë atë.

*Pyetje: Cila është 'E Vërteta e Dytë Fisnike'?
Përgjigje*: E vërteta e dytë fisnike është se çdo vuatje shkaktohet nga dëshirat e tepruara. Kur vërejmë vuatjet shpirtërore dhe psikollogjike, është e thjeshtë për t'u parë sesi shkaktohen nga dëshirat e tepërta. Kur dëshirojmë diçka por e kemi të pamundur për ta marrë, ndihemi të paduruar. Kur presim që dikush të sillat sipas dëshirës tonë por nuk sillen ashtu, ndihemi shumë poshtë dhe të zhgënjyer. Kur duam të tjerët që t'na pëlqejnë ne por nuk na pëlqejnë, ndihemi të vrarë. Edhe kur duam diçka që harrim ta marrim, kjo gjë shpesh herë nuk të çon në lumturi, ose sepse nuk kalon shumë kohë dhe ajo gjë na mërzitet, ose e humbin interesin tek ajo gjë për të dëshiruar diçka tjetër. E vënë kollaj, E Vërteta e Dytë Fisnike thotë se të marrësh ose të kesh çka dëshiron nuk do të thotë me siguri se do të gjesh lumturinë. Përkundër se të lodhesh duke kërkuar dhe harritur diçka, provo të ndryshosh _'dëshirën'_ tënde. Të dëshirosh na privon ne qëndrueshmërinë dhe lumturinë. 

*Pyetje: Por si dëshira e paskrupullt na çon në vuatje fizike?
Përgjigje*: Një jetë e tërë duke dëshiruar këtë gjë apo atë gjë, dhe më qartë dëshira për të qënduar i/e gjallë krijon një fuqi të fortë që e bën një individ të rilindi. Kur ne rilindim, ne kemi një trup dhe, siç thamë më parë, trupi është i hapuar ndaj vuatjeve; mund të lodhet shumë nga puna, mund të vuaj nga sëmundjet dhe plakja. Ndaj, dëshira të çon në dhimbje fizike sepse na shkakton ne rilindjen. 

*Pyetje: Mirë gjeri këtu, por nëse ne ndalojmë së dëshiruari plotësisht, ne s'do harrijmë të përfundojmë asgjë.
Përgjigje*: E Vërtetë. Por çfarë Buda tha është se kur dëshirat tona, të duarit, zgjënjimi jonë konstant me çfarë kemi, dhe të dëshiruarit shumë e më shumë, na krijon ne vuatje, atëherë në rast të tillë duhet të ndalemi duke dëshiruar kështu. Ai na thotë të bëjmë një ndarje mes gjërave që dëshirojmë dhe gjërave që na nevojiten, t'i jepemi nevojave tona, dhe të ndryshojmë dëshirat që kemi. Buda na thotë se nevojat tona mund të plotësohen, por dëshirat që kemi janë të pafunda - një shishe pa fund. Ka nevoja që janë jetike, të cilat mund të plotësohen, dhe ndaj tyre ne duhet të punojmë. Dëshirat më shumë se kaq duhet të rrallohen pak e ngapak. Në fund të fundit, cila është arsyeja ose kuptimi i jetës? Të kesh gëzim ose të jesh i/e kënaqur ose i/e lumtur.

*Pyetje: Ti fole rreth rilindjes, por a ka ndonjë vërtetim rreth një ndodhie të tillë?
Përgjigje*: Ka një provë të thjeshtë që një gjë e tillë ndodh, por do t?i kthehemi kësaj çështjeje mëtej.

*Pyetje: Cila është 'E Vërteta e Tretë Fisnike'?
Përgjigjie*: E vërteta e tretë fisnike thotë se vuajtja mund të tejkalohet dhe gëzimi mund të zotërohet. Kjo e vërtetë është mbase më e rëndësishmja prej të vërtetave të tjera, sepse Buda na siguron ne se gëzimi dhe lumturia e vërtetë janë të harritshme. Kur ne i lëm mënjan dëshirat e panevojshme, dhe mësojmë sesi ta jetojmë jetën ditore, duke shijuar pa dëshiruar papushim çastet që jeta në jep, me durim duke përballuar problemet që na shfaqen pa patur frikë, urretje ose nervozizëm, atëherë ne bëhemi të gëzuar dhe të lirë. Atëherë, dhe veç atëherë, fillojm të jetojmë plotësisht. Sepse nuk jemi më të babzitur për të kënaqur dëshirat tona egoiste, atëherë ne gjejmë se kemi shumë kohë për të ndihmuar të tjerët që t'i plotësojnë nevojat e tyre. Kjo gjëndje quhet *Nirvana*. Ne jemi të lirë nga të gjitha vuajtjet psikollogjike ose shpirtëore gjithashtu. Kjo quhet Nirvana përfundimtare. 

*Pyetje: Çfarë ose ku është Nirvana?
Përgjigje*: Është një dimension që nuk përkufizohet dot prej kohës ose hapsirës, dhe ndaj është e vështirë për të folur rreth saj ose edhe për ta menduar. Fjalët dhe mendimet i përkasin vetëm një dimensioni që përshkruajnë vetëm botën hapsiro-kohore. Por sepse Nirvana është mëtej se koha, nuk ka asnjë lëvizje dhe ndaj as pleqërim ose vdekje. Ndaj Nirvana është e përjetë. Sepse është tej hapsirës, nuk ka shtysë, nuk ka kufij, nuk ka koncept të qënuri ose të paqënuri, dhe ndaj Nirvana është e pafund. Buddha gjithashtu na siguron se Nirvana është një përvoj shumë e thellë lumturie. Ai thotë:

_'Nirvana është gëzimi më i lartë.'_

Dp 204

*Pyetje: Por a ka ndonjë vërtetim se një dimension i tillë në fakt ekziston?
Përgjigje*: Jo, nuk ka. Por ekzistenca e saj mund të llogjikohet. Nëse ka një dimension ku koha dhe hapsira kryen dhe një dimension i tillë ekziston - bota që përjetojmë, atëherë mund të llogjikojmë se ka një dimension ku koha dhe hapsira nuk kryen ose qëndrojnë - Nirvana. Prapseprap, megjithëse ne s'mund ta vërtetojmë se Nirvana ekziston, ne kemi fjalën e Budës se ekziston. Ai na thotë:

_'Ka një të Palindur, të Pabërë, të Pakryer, të Papërmbledhur. Nëse nuk ka një të Palindur, të Pabërë, të Pakryer, të Papërmbledhur, atëherë nuk mund të bëhet asnjë dalje nga çka ka Lindur, është Bërë, Kryer, dhe Përmbledhur. Por meqë është kjo e Palindur, e Pabërë, e Pakryer, e Papërmbledhur, atëherë bëhet e ditur një rrugdalje nga çka ka Lindur, është Bërë, Kryer, dhe Përmbledhur.'_

Ud.80

Ne do ta dimë kur ta kemi harritur. Gjeri n'atë kohë, ne mund të vazhdojmë së ushtruari.

*Pyetje: Çfarë është 'E Vërteta e Katërt Fisnike'?
Përgjigje*: E vërteta e katërt fisnike është shtegu që të çon në të tejkaluarin e vuajtjes. Ky shteg quhet _'Shtegu i Tetëpalosur Fisnik,'_ dhe përkon në *Kuptimin e Përkryer, Mendimin e Përkryer, Të Thënurit të Përkryer, Veprimin e Përkryer, Të Jetuarin e Përkryer, Mundimi i Përkryer, Përkujdesja e Përkryer, dhe Përqëndrimi i Përkryer*. Duke qënë një praktikë budiste përkon në të ushtruarin me këto tetë hapa gjerisa ato janë harritur plotësisht. Do të vësh re se hapat e Shtegut të Tetëpalosur mbulojnë çdo aspekt të jetës: intelektualen, etiken, shoqëroren dhe ekonomiken, dhe psikollogjiken ose shpirtëroren, dhe prandaj këto përmbajnë gjithçka që një njeriu i nevojitet për të udhëhequr një jetë të mirëqënë, dhe për të zhvilluar shpirtërimin.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*3. Budizmi dhe konceptimi i Zotit*


*Pyetje: A besojnë budistët në Zot?
Përgjigje*: Jo, ne nuk besojmë. Ka shumë arsye rreth kësaj çështjeje. Buda, sikurse sociologët dhe psikollogët bashkohorë, besuan se mendimet fetare dhe përkatësisht koncepti _'Zot'_ kan për fill frikën. Buda thotë:

_'Të mbërthyer prej frikës njerëzit shkonin tek malet e shënjta, tek vëndet e shënjta, në pemët apo ndërtesat e shënjta.'_

Dp. 188

Njerëzit primitiv e gjetën veten të rrethuar nga një botë e rrezikshme dhe e ligë, nga frika prej kafshëve të egëra, duke mos qënë në gjëndje për të gjetur ushqim të mjaftueshëm, nga sëmundje ose fatkeqësi, nga gjasa natyrore si shkrepëtimat, si edhe vetëtimat dhe vullkanët ishin gati gjithnjë të pranishëm. Duke mos gjetur siguri, ata krijuan idenë e Zotave ose të Zotit për të gjetur siguri në dukuritë e natyrës, për të gjetur mbështetje në kohërat e rrezikshme, dhe ngushullim kur diçka nuk shkonte mbarë. Edhe sot mund të vëresh se njerëzit bëhen më shumë fetar në kohëra krizash, mund t'i dëgjosh të thonë se besimi në Zot ose Zotëra u jep atyre fuqi dhe shtysë për t'u përballur me jetën. Do t'i dëgjosh të shpjegojnë se kan besim në një Zot të veçant sepse ata/ato u falën në çastet kur kishin nevoj dhe lutjeve të tyre u patë dhënë një përgjigje. Të gjitha këto vërejtje duken që përputhen me thënien dhe mësimin e Buddhës se koncepti i Zotit është një përgjigje ndaj frikës dhe padurimit. Buda na mësoj që të mundohemi t'i kuptojmë frikat që kemi, t'i rrallojmë dëshirat tona, dhe të qetë e me kurajo t'i pranojmë gjërat të cilat nuk mund t'i ndryshojmë. Ai e shkëmbeu frikën, jo me anë të besimit në diçka pa-arsyeshme, por me arsyen kuptim-plotë. Arsyeja e dytë pse Buda nuk besoj në një Zot është sepse nuk ka në pah ndonjë provë që mund ta vërtetoj këtë gjë. Ka fe të shumta, të gjitha duke deklaruar se vetëm ato i kan _'fjalët'_ e Zotit të përmbajtura në librat e tyre të shenjtë, se veç ato e kuptojnë natyrën e Zotit, dhe se Zoti i tyre ekziston por Zoti i të tjerëve nuk është i vërtet. Disa thonë se Zoti është mashkullor, disa se Zoti është femëror, ndërsa të tjerë se është pa gjini. Të gjithë ta janë të bindur se kan prova të mjaftueshme për të vërtetuar ekzistencën e Zotit të tyre, por ata/ato qeshin duke mos i besuar provave që përdorin fetë e tjera për të vërtetuar Zotin e të tjerëve. Nuk është për t'u habitur se me kaq shumë fe të ndryshme të cilat shpenzojnë shekujt të tërë për të vërtetuar ekzistencën e Zotit të tyre, nuk ka akoma prova konkrete, të vërteta, substanciale, dhe të pamohushme që të jenë gjetur për të vërtetuar Zotin e tyre. Budistët, gjerisa t'jenë ballafaquar me prova të cilat mund ta vërtetojnë qartë ekzistencën e Zotit, nuk pranojnë të japin një gjykim rreth kësaj çështjeje. Arsyeja e tretë pse Buda nuk besoj në një Zot është sepse të besosh në Zot nuk është e nevojshme. Disa thonë se të besuarit në Zot është e duhur për të shpjeguar zanafillën e gjithësisë, por kjo thënie nuk është e vërtetë. Shkenca e ka shpjeguar mëse qartë dhe arsyeshëm zanafillën e gjithësisë, dhe sesi ajo erdhi duke marrë formë pa iu dashur të përdori konceptin e Zotit. Disa thonë se të besosh në Zot është e nevojshme që të kesh një jetë të lumtur, dhe me kuptim. Sërisht, mund të vërejmë se kjo gjë nuk është e vërtetë. Ka me miljona ateistë dhe mëndjelirë, pa përmëndur shumë budist, të cilët bëjnë një jetë praktike, të gëzuar dhe me kuptim, pa patur nevoj të besojnë në Zot. Disa thonë se të besosh në fuqinë e Zotit është e nevojshme sepse njerzimi, duke qënë i dobët, nuk e ka aftësinë të ndihmoj vetveten. Dhe sërisht, provat vërtetojnë të kundërtën. Dikush me raste mund t?i dëgjoj njerëzit të përmëndin individë që kan tejkaluar sëmundje të rënda apo janë shëruar nga ndonjë handikap, parregullsi të mëdha në brëndi të burimeve të tyre njerzore, me anë të vullnetit të tyre dhe pa patur nevoj të besojnë në Zot. Disa thonë se Zoti është i nevojshëm në mynyrë që t'i jap njerëzve shpëtim. Por një llogjikë e tillë është e drejtë veç nëse pranon konceptin thellogjik të shpëtimit, por budistët nuk e pranojnë një koncept të tillë. Duke u bazuar në përvojën e tij vetjake, Buda pa se çdo qënie njerzore e ka aftësinë për ta vet-pastruar mëndjen, të zhvilloj dashuri dhe mirësi të pafund, dhe kuptim të përkryer. Ai e zhvendosi përqëndrimin prej qjejve dhe e vuri tek zemra, dhe na dha zemër për të gjetur zgjidhjet e halleve tona me anë të mundit për t'i vet-kuptuar ato.  

*Pyetje: Por nëse nuk ka Zot atëherë si erdhi univerisi gjeri në gjëndjen e sotme?
Përgjigje*: Të gjitha fetë kan histori ose mite të cila mundohen t?i përgjigjen pyetjes së shtruar. Në kohët e lashta, kur njerzimi thjesht nuk e dinte, mite të tilla ishin të natyrshme, por në shekullin e XX-të, në kohën e fizikës, së astronomisë dhe gjeologjisë, mite të tilla janë tejkaluar nga faktet shkencore. Shkenca e ka shpjeguar fillin e universit pa patur nevoj t?i referohet idesë së Zotit. 

*Pyetje: Çfarë thotë Buda rreth fillit të universit?
Përgjigje*: Është shumë interesant se shpjegimi i Budës rreth fillit të saj, përket shumë ngjashëm me këndështrimin shkencor. Në Aganna Sutta, Buda shtjellon universin duke u shkatarruar dhe duke ri-evoluar në formën e tanishme në një sasi të panumërt miljona vitesh. Jeta e parë u zhvillua në sipërfaqe të ujit dhe sërisht, përtej miljona vitesh, u evolua nga organizmi i thjeshtë në atë më të përbërë.

*Pyetje: Ti thua se nuk ka vërtetim rreth ekzistencës së Zotit, por po për mrrekullitë çfarë mund të thuash?
Përgjigje*: Ka shumë që thonë se mrrekullitë janë provat e ekzistencës së Zotit. Na dëgjon veshi se një shërim i çuditshëm ka ndodhur diku, por nuk marrim kurrë një rrëfim të pavarur nga një zyrë mjeksore apo ndonjë mjek. Digjojmë rreth gjasave të treguara nga burime dytësore se dikush është shpëtuar mrrekullisht nga ndonjë katastrofë, por nuk marrim kurrë një pohim prej ndonjë dëshmitari okular që të thotë se çfarë duhet të ketë ndodhur. Dëgjojmë të thonë se lutjet e vunë në vënd një trup të sëmurë ose se i dhanë fuqi një gjymtyre të thyer, por asnjeherë nuk shohim ndonjë X-ray ose të marrim komente nga ndonjë doktorë ose doktoresh. Lamje të çuditshme të dorës së dytë, thënie ose përshpërima nuk bëjnë dot zëdhënësa për prova me bazë, dhe provat me bazë për mrrekullira janë shumë të rralla. Gjithësesi, kaherë gjasa të pashpjegueshme në të vërtetë ndodhin, gjasa të papritura i kemi përjetuar. Por pamundësia për të shpjeguar ndodhi të tilla nuk mund ta vërtetojnë qënien e Zotave. Këto gjasa vërtetojnë veçse njohurit tona janë akoma të paplotësuara. Para zhvillimit të mjeksisë bashkohore, kur njerëzit nuk e dinin se çfarë i shkaktonte sëmundjet ata besonin se Zoti ose Zotët i sillnin si ndëshkime. Tash ne e dimë se çfarë i shkakton gjërat e tilla si sëmundjet, dhe kur sëmuremi ne marrim ilaçet e duhura. Në kohën kur njohuritë tona rreth botës të jenë edhe më të plota, ne do të kemi mundësinë të kuptojmë se çfarë shkakton fenomenet e pashpjegueshëm, në të njëjtën mynyrë sesi tani e dimë se çfarë i shkakton sëmundjet. 

*Pyetje: Por shumë njerëz besojnë në një lloj Zoti, atëherë duhet të jetë e vërtetë.
Përgjigje*: Jo medoemos. Ka qënë një kohë kur çdokush besonte se toka është fushore, por të gjithë ata ishin gabim. Numri e besimtarëve të një mendimi nuk është një matje e së vërtetës ose e paqëndrueshmërisë së asaj ideje. E vetmja mynyrë për të parë nëse një mendim është i vërtetë ose jo, është duke vështruar faktet e duke testuar provat.

*Pyetje: Por nëse budistët nuk besojnë në Zotëra, atëherë në çfarë besoni ju?
Përgjigje*: Ne nuk besojmë në Zot sepse ne besojmë në njerzim. Ne besojmë se çdo qënie njerzore është e vyer dhe e rëndësishme, se të gjithë kan aftësitë për t'u zhvilluar në një Buda - një qënie njerzore e përkryer. Ne besojmë se të gjitha qëniet njerzore mund ta tejkalojnë injorancën dhe ta përmbushin arsyen duke i parë gjërat siç jan në të vërtetë. Ne besojmë se urrejtja, inati, dhe xhelozia mund të zëvëndësohen me dashurinë, durimin, zemërmadhësinë, dhe mirësjelljen. Ne besojmë se të gjitha këto janë në duart e çdo njeriu, nësa ata mundohen, të udhëzuar nga mbështetës të tjerë budist, dhe të frymëzuar nga shëmbulli i Budës. Siç thotë Buda:

_'Askush nuk na shpëton, pos vetvetes. Askush nuk mundet, dhe askush s'e bën dot. Ne në vetvete duhet ta ecim shtegun, por Budat shumë qartë na tregojnë udhën.'_ 

Dp. 165

----------


## drini_në_TR

*4. Pesë Principet.*


*Pyetje: Fetë e tjera i bazojnë mësimet e tyre nga urdhërat e Zotit ose Zotëve të tyre. Ju budistët nuk besoni në Zot, ndaj si e dini nëse diç është e drejtë apo e gabuar?
Përgjigje*: Çdo mendim, thënie, ose veprim që ka për rrënjë babzitjen, urrejtjen, apo zhgënjimin, dhe që për rrjedhoj na largon nga Nirvana, është e këqe, dhe çdo mendim, thënie, ose veprim që ka për rrënjë dhurimin, dashurinë, dhe dijen, dhe që për rrjedhoj na hap rrugën drejt Nirvanës, atëherë është e mirë. Për të ditur çka është e drejtë apo e gabuar në fetë e përqëndruara në Zot, gjithçka që duhet të bësh është të veprosh siç t'është thënë. Por në një fe me qëndër njeriun, për të ditur se çfarë është e drejtë apo e gabuar duhet të zhvillosh një vetëdije dhe një botkuptim të thellë. Dhe etikat e bazuara në botkuptim janë gjithnjë më të forta se ato të pranuara nga urdhërat. Prandaj për të ditur se çfarë është e drejtë ose e gabuar, një budist sheh në tre gjëra - synimin, rrjedhojën që diç lë mbi vetveten, dhe rrjedhojën që diç do t'i lëri të tjerëve. Nëse synimi është i mirë _(me rrënjë në dhurim, dashuri, dhe dije)_, nëse më ndihmon mua, _(më ndihmon të jem më shumë dhurues, i/e dashur, dhe i/e ditur)_, dhe ndihmon të tjerë _(i ndihmon të jenë më dhurues, të dashur, dhe të ditur)_, atëherë bëmat dhe veprimet e mia janë të mirëqënshme, të mira dhe të moralshme. Sigurisht që ka shumë shpjegime të ndryshme të këtij koncepti. Kaherë mund të veproj me gjithë synimet më të mira, por mund të mos përfitojnë as unë vet dhe as të tjerët. Kaherë, synimet e mia janë larg së mirës, por veprimet e mia i vijnë në ndihmë tjerëve gjithësesi. Kaherë mund të veproj prej synimeve të mira dhe bëma ime t'më ndihmoj, por mbase mund t'i krijoj të tjerëve mbipeshë. Në raste të tilla veprimet e mia janë të përbëra, një përzjerje veprimesh të mira dhe jo dhe aq të mira. Kur synimet janë keqdashëse dhe veprimet që përcjellin nuk ndihmojnë as mua e sa të tjerët, atëherë veprimet e tilla janë të  gabuara. Dhe kur synimet janë dashamirëse dhe veprimet i japin fryte vetvetes dhe të tjerëve, atëherë bëma është plotësisht e mirë.

*Pyetje: Atëherë budizmi ka një kod morali?
Përgjigje*: Po, e ka një kod të tillë. *Pesë Principet* janë baza e moralit të budizmit. Principi i parë është të mënjanosh vrasjen, ose dëmtimin i qënieve të gjalla. E dyta është të mënjanosh vjedhjen, e treta është të manjanosh keqtrajtimin seksual, e katërta është të mënjanosh të gënjyerin, dhe principi i pestë është të mënjanosh alkoolin dhe drogat e tjera intoksikuese.

*Pyetje: Por me siguri se kaherë është mirë të vrasësh. Të vrasësh insektet që përhapin sëmundje, për shëmbull, ose dikë që ka për të të vrarë ty?
Përgjigje*: Mund të jetë më mirë për ty, por po për atë qënie ose njeri? Edhe ato duan të jetojnë siç do edhe ti. Kur vendos të mbytësh një insekt që përhap sëmundje, synimi jot është mbase një përbërje të shqetësuari për vetveten _(e mirë)_, dhe të shpifuri _(e keqe)_. Veprimi do t'i jap fryte vetvetes _(e mirë)_, por mëse qartë nuk do t'i bëj mirë asaj gjallese _(e keqe)_. Prandaj kaherë është e nevojshme të vrasësh, por nuk është asnjëherë plotësisht e drejtë. 

*Pyetje: Budistët e tu jan shumë të shqetësuar me milingonat dhe insektet.
Përgjigje*: Budistët i përqëndrohen zhvillimit të një keqardhje që është mos-diskriminuese dhe e gjithanshme. Ata e shohin botën të njësuar si një të plotë ku çdo qënie ose gjë ka vëndin e vet të caktuar. Ata besojnë se mëparë se ta shqetësojmë dhe ta dëmtojmë barazinë delikate të natyrës, ne duhet të jemi shumë të kujdesshëm. Veç shih ato qytetërime ku vihet në punë shfrytëzimi i paskrupullt i natyrës në tërësi të saj, duke ia thithur edhe pikën më të fundit pa i shtuar asgjë asaj, ose duke pushtuar dhe e shbërë atë. Natyra u është rebeluar. Vet ajri po u helmohet, lumejtë po u pisëllohen dhe gjallesat e tyre po u vdesin. Shumë specie kafshësh të bukura po zhduken, ndërsa faqet e maleve po u rrënohen duke u eroduar. Edhe klima vet është duke ndryshuar. Nëse njerëzit do ishin më pak të zënë në ankth për të shtypur, shkatarruar dhe vrarë, kjo gjënde e tmerrshme nuk do kish nisur. Të gjithë ne duhet të mundohemi të zhvillojmë pak më shumë respekt për jetën. Dhe principi i parë për këtë gjë flet.    

*Pyetje: Princi i Tretë thotë se duhet të mënjanojmë keqtrajtimin seksual, por çfarë është keqtrajtimi seksual?
Përgjigje*: Nëse ne përdorim mashtrime, tundim keqadashës, ose dhunën për ta detyruar dikë të bëj seks me ne, atëherë ky është keqtrajtim seksual. Tradhtia, gjithahshtu, është një lloj keqtrajtimi seksual, sepse kur martohemi ne i japim fjalën partnerit/es se do t'i rrimë fisnik tij/saj. Kur kryejmë tradhti ne thyejmë fjalën e dhënë, dhe lëmë besën që kishim dhënë. Seksi duhet të jetë një shprehje dashurie dhe intimiteti mes dy vetave, dhe kur është i tillë ndikon në mirëqënien tonë mëndore dhe ndjesore.

*Pyetje: Është seksi mëparë se të martohesh, një keqtrajtim seksual?
Përgjigje*: Jo nëse ka dashuri dhe pajtim të dy-anshëm mes dy vetave. Gjithësesi s'duhet harruar kurrë se funksioni biollogjik i seksit është të riprodhoj, dhe nëse një femër e pamartuar ngelet me barrë, mund të shkaktoj probleme të mëdha. Shumë njerëz të pjekur dhe mëndjeplotë, mendojnë se është shumë herë më mirë ta lënë seksin për pas martesës.  

*Pyetje: Por për gënjeshtrën? A është e mundur të jetosh pa gënjyer?
Përgjigje*: Nëse është vërtetë e pamundur të jetosh në një shoqëri ose veprimtari pa gënjyer, një gjëndje kaq e korruptuar dhe e panatyrshme komunikimi duhet ndryshuar. Budisti është dikush që zgjedh të bëj diçka praktike rreth këtij problemi duke qënë më i vërtetë dhe i ndershëm.

*Pyetje: Mirë, po rreth alkoolit? Me siguri që pak alkool nuk të bën keq.
Përgjigje*: Njerëzit nuk pijnë nga shija. Kur ata/ato pijnë, në vetvete është për të kërkuar çlirim nga strese, dhe kur pijnë në bashkari, është zakonisht për t'u dukur. Edhe një sasi e vogël alkooli e lëkund vetëdijen dhe ndal gjëndjen e ndërgjegjshme. E marrë në sasi të mëdha, rrjedhojat e saj mund të jenë shumë të dëmshme. 

*Pyetje: Por të pish veç pak nuk mund ta shkeli vërtetë principin, apo e shkel? Është veç një sasi e vogël.
Përgjigje*: Po, është me të vërtetë një gjë e vogël, dhe nëse nuk mund të praktikosh as edhe një gjë të vogël, përkushtimi dhe shtytja jote nuk është shumë e fortë, apo jo?

*Pyetje: Pesë principet janë negative. Ato të thonë çfarë s'duhet të bësh, dhe s'të thonë se çfarë duhet të bësh.
Përgjigje*: Pesë principet janë baza e moralit budist. Ato nuk janë të gjitha pjesët e moralit që ka budizmi. Ne e nisim duke vënë në pah sjelljet tona të kqija, dhe duke u munduar që t'i ndalim to. Kjo është arsyeja pse janë Pesë Principet. Pasi jemi ndalur duke vepruar gabim, atëherë ne përkushtohemi për të bërë mirë. Le të japin shëmbullin e të thënit. Buda na thotë se ne duhet të nisim duke mos thënë më gënjeshtra. Pas kësaj, ne duhet të themi të vërtetën, të flasim qetë dhe me mirësjellje në kohën e duhur. Ai thotë:

_'Duke mënjanuar thëniet e pavërteta ai bëhet një thënës i së vërtetës, i besueshëm, që mund t'i kesh besë, mund t'i varesh, ai nuk e gënjen botën. Duke mënjanuar thëniet keqadashëse ai nuk përsërit këtu çfarë dëgjoj atje, dhe nuk përsërit atje çfarë dëgjoj këtu, në mynyrë që të krijoj përçarje mes njerzish. Ai pajton ta që i ka miq me kohë. Paqja është gazi i tij, paqja është lumturia i tij, paqja është dashuria e tij; është synimi i thënieve të tij. Duke mënjanuar thëniet e rënda gjuha e tij është e pafajshme, e kënaqshme për t'u dëgjuar, që shkon në zemër, njerzore, dhe e pëlqyer nga shumica. Duke mënjanuar të thënit vënd e pavënd, ai flet në kohën e duhur, çfarë është e drejtë, në përpikmëri, rreth Dharmës dhe rreth disiplinës. Ai flet fjalë me vlerë për t'u ruajtuar si thesar, të çdo kohe, të arsyeshme, të thëna qartë dhe në përpikmëri.'_

M.I, 179

----------


## drini_në_TR

*5. Rilindja*


*Pyetje: Nga vijmë ne dhe ku po shkojmë?
Përgjigje*: Ka tre përgjigje të mundshme rreth kësaj pyetje. Ata që besojnë në një Zot ose Zotër, thonë se një individ mëparë se të krijohet, nuk ekziston, dhe se ai/ajo sillet në jetë nga vullneti i Zotit. Ky/kjo njeri e jeton jetën dhe, sipas veprimeve që bën dhe besimeve që ka në jetë, ai/ajo pas vdekjes ose shkon në Ferrin ose në Parajsën e përjetshme. Ka të tjerë, humanist ose shkencëtar, të cilët thonë se një qënie njerzore sillet në jetë nga gjasa natyrore, kalon jetën dhe pas vdekjes, shuhet së qënuri. Budizmi nuk pajtohet me asnjërën prej këtyre dy këndvështrimeve. E para parashtron shumë probleme llogjike. Nëse një Zot me të vërtetë na krijon secilin nga ne, atëherë është shumë e vështirë për t'u kuptuar përse shumë njerëz janë të lindur me të meta trupore apo mëndore, ose përse shumë fëmij fill pas lindjes fakteqësisht ndodh që të vdesin. Një tjetër problem me shpjegimin teollogjik është se duket shumë e padrejtë se një njeri duhet të vuaj terrin e përjetshëm për çfarë bëri për rreth 60-70 vjetë mbi tokë. Gjashtdhjetë apo shtatdhjet vjet mos-besimi ose jetesa të pamoralshme nuk e meriton torturën e përjetshme. Poashtu, 60 ose 70 vjet të jetuari duke bërë mirë duket si një gjë shumë e pakët për të merituar muzën e përjetshme të Parajsës. Shpjegimi i dytë është më i besueshëm sesa i pari, dhe ka më shumë të dhëna shkencore për ta vërtetuar, por gjithësesi lë mëtej shumë pyetje të papërgjigjura. Si mundet një fenomen i përbërë kaq mrrekullisht, sikur vetëdija, të zhvllohet nga bashkimi i dy qelizave, spermës dhe ovarit? Dhe tash që parapsikollogjia është një degë e mirënjohur e shkencës, fenomene sikur telepatia janë shumë më të vështira për t'u shpjeguar sipas konceptit materialist të mëndjes. Budizmi sjell përshtjellimin më të kënaqshëm të prejardhjes së njeriut, dhe të udhës ku po shkon. Kur ne vdesim, mëndja, me të gjitha tundimet, parapëlqimet, aftësitë, dhe të dhënat e saj që ka zhvilluar dhe formuar në këtë jetë, e ri-përqëndron vetveten në një ovar të fekonduar. Ndaj secili rritet, është rilindur dhe zhvillon një karakter që është sjellur në mjedisin e ri. Karakteri do të ndryshoj e ka për të marrë më shumë njohuri me anë të vetëdijes, dhe faktorëve përcaktures si edukimi, ndikimi i prindërve, dhe i rrethit shoqëror, dhe sërisht në vdekje, ka për ta ri-përqëndruar vetveten në një ovar të ri. Ky proces i vdekjes dhe i rikthimit në jetë do të vazhdoj gjerisa konditat që e shkaktojnë këtë proces, dëshirat e pakufizuara dhe injoranca, pushojnë së qënuri. Kur ky pushim ndodh, në vënd se të rilindësh, mëndja përqafon një gjëndje të quajtur Nirvana, dhe ky është goli i final i budizmit dhe i qëllimit të jetës. 

*Pyetje: Si udhëton mëndja nga një trup në tjetrin?
Përgjigje*: Shikoje mëndjen sikur të jetë një valë radioje. Valët e radios, të cilat nuk janë të përbëra nga fjalë apo muzikë, transmetohen, udhëtojnë midis hapsirës, jan të tërhequra, dhe kapen nga antena marrëse e aparatit që i kthen këto valë nga frekuenca në muzikë dhe fjalë. Është e njëjta gjë edhe me mëndjen. Në vdekje, energjia mëndore udhëton mes hapsirës, është e tërhequr dhe e kapur nga ovari i fekonduar. Gjatë rritjes së embrijonit, e përqëndron vetveten mëtej tek truri i sapo formuar, ku më vonë nis të _'japi valë'_ në vetvete sikur personaliteti i ri.

*Pyetje: A lind dikush çdoherë si njeri?
Përgjigje*: Jo, ka dimensione të ndryshme ku dikush mund të rilindi. Disa njerëz rilindin në Parajsë, disa të tjerë në Ferr, disa rilindin sikur shpirtra të etur, etj. Parajsa nuk është një vënd, por *një gjëndje të qënuri* ku dikush ka një trup të hijesuar, dhe ku përjetimi i mëndjes është kryesisht kënaqësia. Disa fe mundohem me të gjitha forcat që të rilindin në dimensionin e Parajsës duke e kujtuar gabimisht atë dimension si një vënd të përjetshëm. Por këto dimensionet nuk janë të tilla. Si të gjitha gjëndjet e përpunuara, Parajsa është e paqëndrueshme, dhe kur jetesa e dikujt përfundon aty, dikush mësëmiri mund të rilindi sërisht si njeri. Ferri, gjithashtu, nuk është një vënd, por një gjëndje të qënuri përgjithësisht ankthi dhe mbistresi. Të jesh një shpirt i etur, sërisht, është një gjëndje të qënuri ku trupi është i hijesuar, dhe ku mëndja haset vazhdimisht me zhgënjime dhe pakënaqësi. Ndaj qëniet qiellore hasen përgjithësisht me kënaqësinë, qëniet e territ dhe shpirtrat e etur përjetojnë përgjithësisht dhimbje, dhe qëniet njerzore përjetojnë një përzjerje të të dyjave. Ndaj ndryshimi më i madh mes dimensioneve njerzore dhe të tjerave është lloji i trupit dhe cilësia përjetuese. 

*Pyetje: Kush e vendos se ku do të rilindim?
Përgjigje*: Faktori më i rëndësishëm, por jo i vetmi, që ndikon në vënd-rilindjen tonë, dhe cilësinë e jetës së ardhshme, është Karma. Fjala karma nënkupton në vetvete _'veprim,'_ dhe i drejtohet veprimeve tona të qëllimta mendore. Me fjalë të tjera, kush jemi sot ka të bëj me mynyrën sesi kemi menduar dhe vepruar në të kaluarën. Në të njëjtën mynyrë, si mendojmë dhe veprojmë tani do të ndikoj në gjëndjen që do kemi në të ardhmen. Njeriu i qetë dhe i dashur, ka tendencë të rilindi në një dimension Parajsor, ose si një njeri që gëzon mësëshumti përvoja të kënaqshme. Njeriu në ankth, i shqetësuar, dhe i pamëshirshëm ka për tendencë të rilindi në një dimension terri, ose si një njeri të cilit i ndodhin zakonisht përvoja të përvuajtura. Njeriu që zhvillon dëshirën e babzitur, kokfortësinë e egër, dhe ambicjet e mprehta që nuk mund të arrijnë ta kënaqin kurrë atë, ka tendencë të rilindi sikur një shpirt i etur, ose si një njeri i përndjekur nga egërsia dhe dëshira e pasosur. Çdo sjellje të menduari të zhvilluar me bazë në këtë jetë, ka për të vazhduar në jetën e ardhshme. Shumica e njerëzve, gjithësesi, rilindin si njerëz.

*Pyetje: Dmth ne nuk varemi plotësisht nga Karma, dhe ne mund ta ndryshojmë atë?
Përgjigje*: Sigurisht që mund ta ndryshojmë. Për këtë arsye një nga shkallët e Shtegut të Tetëpalosur Fisnik është Mundi i Përsosur. Kjo varet nga sinqeriteti jonë, me sa shumë fuqi i jepemi, dhe se e fortë është sjellja që duam të ndryshojmë. Por është e vërtetë se disa njerëz e vazhdojnë jetën nën sjelljet e kaluara të jetëve të mëparshme, pa e bërë një mundim që t'i ndryshojnë këto sjellje, dhe duke rënë në ngrack të ballafiqimeve të padëshiruara. Këta njerëz do të vazhdojnë duke vuajtur nëse nuk i ndryshojnë sjelljet e tyre. Sa më shumë kohë të kaloj me të njëjtën sjellje, aq më e vështirë bëhet që kjo sjellje të ndryshohet. Budisti e kupton këtë gjë, dhe i jep përparësi çdo rasti që ka për të ndalur sjelljet mendore që kan rrjedhoja të padëshirueshme, dhe duke zhvilluar sjellje mendore që kan për rrjedhoj përfundime të gëzuara dhe të lumtura. Meditimi është një nga teknikat që përdoret për të ndryshuar drejtimin e sjelljeve të mëndjes, siç bën thënia ose heshtja për të folur, duke vepruar ose duke u ndalur së vepruari në mynyra të cakutuara. E gjithë jeta e budistit është një ushtrim për ta pastruar dhe çliruar mëndjen. Për shëmbull, nëse të qënit i duruar dhe i mirsjellshëm ishte një karakteristik e dalluar e një jete tënde të mëparshme, një karakter i tillë do të rishfaqet në jetën tënde të tashme. Nëse ky karakter zhvillohet e përvetësohet edhe më shumë në jetën e tashme, këto karakteristika do të rishfaqen edhe më të forta në jetën që vjen. Kjo bazohet në faktin e thjesht se sjellje të thelluara në kohë, janë të vështira për t'u ndryshuar. Tash, kur ti je i/e duruar dhe i/e sjellshme, ti qëllon të jesh jo shumë i joshëm dhe i kontrollueshëm nga të tjerët, ti nuk mban inate, njerëzit të pëlqejnë ty, dhe ndaj përvoja jote ka për tëndencë të jetë e lumtur. Tash, le të kqyrim një tjetër shëmbull. Le të themi si ti erdhe në këtë jetë me një tendencë për të qënë i/e durueshme dhe i/e mirsjellshme për arsye të jetës tënde të mëparshme. Por në jetën e tashme ti i neglizhon që t'i zhvillosh e t?i përvetësosh më tej këto aftësi. Ato do të dobësohen dalngadal e shuhen, dhe mbase mund të jenë plotësisht të papranishme në jetën e ardhshme. Durimi dhe mirsjellja duke qënë të dobta në këtë rast, ka një shans se në këtë jetë dhe në atë të ardhshmen, një temperament i shkurtër, inat, dhe urrejtje mund të rriten dhe të zhvillohen, duke sjellur me to të gjitha përvojat e padëshirueshme që sjellje të tilla afrojnë. Do flasim një shëmbull të fundit. Le të themi se nga sjelljet e të menduarit prej jetës tënde të mëparshme, ti erdhe në këtë jetë me një tendencë për të qënë me temperament të shkurtër, inatxhi, dhe ti arrin ta kuptosh se sjellje të tilla të krijojnë veç rrjedhoja të padëshirueshme, dhe ndaj mundohesh për t'i ndryshuar. I ndron ato me ndjenja pozitive. Nëse arrin t'i heqësh plotësisht, çka është e mundeshme nëse i jepesh mundimit, ti arrin të bëhesh i/e lirë nga gjasa të padëshirueshme të shkaktuara nga sjellje si temperamenti i shkurtër, dhe inati. Nëse arrin veç t'i dobësosh këto sjellje, ato do të rishfaqen në jetën e ardhshme ku, me pak më shumë mund, ato mund të hiqen plotësisht, dhe ti mund të jesh i/e lirë nga rrjedhojat e tyre të padëshirueshme. 

*Pyetje: Ti ke folur gjëre e gjatë rreth rilindjes, por a ka ndonjë vërtetim se ne rilindim pas vdekjes?
Përgjigje*: Jo veçse ka prova shkencore që ta mbështesin këtë besim budist, por është e vetmja teori e pas-vdekjes që ka prova me të cilat mund të vërtetohet. Nuk ka asnjë lloj prove që të vërtetoj ekzistencën e Parajsës, dhe sigurisht, prova për shurjen e jetës pas vdekjes duket se nuk kemi. Por gjatë 30 vjetëve të fundit, parapsikollogët kan ndërmarrë studime rreth disa dëshmive të njerëzve që pohojnë se kan përjetuar kujtesa të gjalla të jetëve të tyre të mëparshme. Për shëmbull, një vajzë 5 vjeçare në Angli, tha se asaj mund t'i kujtoheshin _'baba dhe nëna tjetër,'_ dhe ajo fliste me gjallëri rreth ngjarjeve të jetës, të cilat ngjanin me ato të një njeriu tjetër. Parapsikollogët u thirrën, dhe i bën saj rreth 100 pyetje të cilave ajo iu përgjigj. Ajo tregonte rreth një jete në një fshat të veçant e cila dukej se ishte në Spanjë, ajo kallzoj emrin e fshatit, emrin e rrugës në të cilën ajo jetonte, emrat e fqinjëve të saj, dhe detaje të jetës së saj ditore në atë vënd. Ajo, gjithashtu, shumë e tmerruar tregoj rreth aksidentit të saj me një makinë, e si ngeli e plagusor nga goditjet të cilat dy ditë më vonë i shkaktuan asaj _'vdekjen.'_ Kur këto detaje u kontrolluan, u gjet se ishin të sakta. Na ishte një fshat në Spanjë me emrin e fshatit të cilin dha vajza 5 vjeçare, Ishte një shtëpi të llojit që ajo përshkroj, në rrugën që kishte emrin që ajo tregoj. Çka është edhe më shumë, është se aty jetonte një vajzë 23 vjeçare e cila kishte vdekur në një aksident automobilistik 5 vjet më parë. Tash, si është e mundur që një vajzë 5 vjeçare e cila jeton në Angli, dhe nuk ka qënë kurrë në Spanjë, t'i dij të gjitha këto detaje? Dhe sigurisht, ky nuk është rasti i vetëm i këtij lloji. Prof. Ian Stevenson nga departimenti i psikollogjisë në Universitetin e Virginia-s, ka përshkruar me dhjetra raste të këtij lloji në librat e tij. Ai është një dijetar i mirënjohur, i cili 25 vitet e studimit me njerëz të cilët kan kujtime të jetëve të tyre të mëparshme, tregon një provë të fortë të mësimeve budiste rreth Rilindjes.

*Pyetje: Disa njerëz mund të thonë se, e ashtuquajtura aftësi për të kujtuar jetët e kaluara, është një vepër e djallit.
Përgjigje*: Ti s'mund të hedhësh poshtë gjithçka që nuk përket plotësisht me besimet e tua, si diçka e kryer nga djalli. Kur disa fakte të evidentuara, jan sjellur për të vërtetuar një ipotezë, ti duhet të shikosh provat llogjike dhe të arsyeshme, nëse dëshiron ta llogarisësh një argument - jo të flasim me argumenta të pallogjikshme dhe supersticjoze sikur djalli.

*Pyetje: Ti thua se të flasësh rreth djallit është supersticjoze, por nuk është argumenti i rilindjes gjithashtu pak supersticjoz?
Përgjigje*: Fjalori e përkufizon fjalën _'supersticion'_ si _'Një besim i cili nuk bazohet në arsye ose në fakt, por duke iu lidhur mendimeve, sikur magjia.'_ Nëse mund të më tregosh një studim të kujdesshëm rreth ekzistencës së djallit, shkruar nga një shkencëtar, unë do të pajtohem se besimi tek djalli nuk është supersticjoz. Por nuk kam dëgjuar ndonjëherë rreth ndonjë studimi mbi djajtë; shkencëtarët thjeshtë nuk e marrin mundimin të kërkojnë rreth një gjëje të tillë, ndaj them se nuk ka asnjë provë rreth ekzistencës së djajve. Por, siç kemi parë gjeri tani, ka prova të cilat tregojnë se rilindja në fakt ndodh. Ndaj, nëse besimi në rilindje mund të bazohet të paktën në disa fakte, nuk mund të thuhet se është supersticjon.

*Pyetje: Ok, a ka pasur shkencëtar të cilët kan besuar në rilindje?
Përgjigje*: Po. Thomas Huxley, i cili është përgjegjës për futjen e shkencës në sistemin shkollor të Britanisë gjatë shek. të XIX-të, dhe i cili ishte shkencëtari i parë që mbrojti teoritë e Darwin-it, besoj se riinkarnimi është një ide me shumë bazë. Në librin e tij të famshëm _?Evolimi, Etikat, dhe Hartimet e tjera,?_ ai thotë: 

_'Në doktrinën e migrimit të shpirtit, çfardo filli të ketë, qënsh një tezë brahmaike ose budiste, gjejmë të gatshëm për t'u marrë një fill që ndërton një provë të pajtueshme të organikës së Kozmosit në njeri... Gjithësesi ky justifikim nuk është më pak i pajtueshëm se të tjerët; dhe askush pos mëndje-nxituarve do ta mohojnë këtë tezë duke e lënë në trashgiminë e të pabazave. Sikur doktrina e evolucionit në vetvete, kjo e migrimit të shpirtit i ka rrënjët në botën e vërtetë; dhe mund të kallzoj një mbështetje të tillë si argumenti i madh nga ndërlidhja që mundëson duke sjellur.'_ 

Mëpas, Prof. Gustaf Stromberg, astronomi i famshëm suedez, fizikant dhe shok i Einsteinit, gjithashtu edhe atij iu duk ideja e rilindjes shumë e arsyeshme:

_'Opinionet rreth rilindjes së shpirtit njerzor në tokë, ose jo, janë të ndryshme. Në 1936 një rast shumë i veçant në Indi u shqyrtua me hollësi, dhe autoritetet shtetërore bën një raport rreth këtij rasti. Një vajzë (Shanti Devi nga Delhi) mund të përshkruante hollësishëm jetën e saj të mëparshme (tek Muttra, 500 milje larg Delhit) e cila përfundoj rreth një vit mëpar rilindjes së saj të dytë. Ajo dha emrin e burrit dhe fëmijës së saj, dhe përshkroj shtëpinë dhe historinë e jetës së saj. Grupi i hetuesisë e çuan atë tek të afërmit e saj të mëparshëm, të cilët i pohuan të gjitha thëniet e saj. Tek populli indian rilindjet shihen si ndodhi të zakonshme; befasia e madhe për ta në këtë rast ishin hollësitë e shumta që kjo vajza arrinte të kujtonte. Kjo, dhe raste të njëjta mund të përdoren si vërtetime të tjera për teorinë e mos-shkatarrimit të kujtesës.'_

Prof. Julian Huxley, shkencëtari i dalluar britanez i cili ishte drejtori i përgjithshëm i UNESCO-s, besoj se rilindja është në harmoni me mendimin shkencor.

_'Nuk ka asgjë kundra mbijetesës së përkohshme të një personaliteti shpirtëror që t'i jepet kundra tij pas vdekjes, ndërkohë që një mesazh përfundimtar dërgohet nga një aparat dërgues në një mynyrë shumë të veçant. Por duhet kujtuar se mesazhi në frekuencë, kthehet në një mesazh vetëm kur bie në kontakt me një lëndë strukturore të re - marrësin. Ndaj me dërgimin e mundshëm të shpirtit, ky nuk do të mendoj ose ndjej më sërisht nëse nuk "trupërohet" prap në ndonjë mynyrë. Vetet tona janë shumë të bazuara në ndonjë trup, saqë do ishte e pamundur të mendosh për ndonjë mbijetesë në një anë të vërtetë vetjake, pa patur një lloj trupi për bazë... Mund të mendoj rreth diçkaje që dërgohet çka do të mbarte të njëjtat të dhënat sikur të burrit ose gruas, si një mesazh prej frekuence që i përçohet organit dërgues; por në këtë rast "i vdekuri," për aq sa çdokush mund të shoh, do të ishte asgjë përveç një qënie frekuencike që endet gjithandej universit gjerisa... ky... rikthehet sërisht në të tashmen e vetëdijes duke bërë lidhje me diç që mund të punoj si një organ pritës për mëndjen. Edhe njerëzit shumë praktikë dhe me këmb në tokë, sikur industrialisti amerikan Henry Ford e gjetën këtë ide ose rilindjen shumë të pranueshme. Ford u tërhoq nga ideja e rilindjes sepse, ndryshe nga ideja toelogjike ose materialistike, rilindja të jep ty një shans të dytë për ta zhvilluar mëtej vetveten. Henry Ford thotë: E pranova idenë e rilindjes kur isha 26 vjeçar. Feja nuk të ofronte asgjë rreth çështjes... As puna nuk mund t'më jepte mua një kënaqësi të plotë. Puna është tymë nëse nuk mund ta përdorim përvojën që mbledhim gjatë kësaj jete të vetme, për tek ajo pasardhëse. Kur unë zbulova rilindjen, për mua ishte sikur pata gjetur një plan universal. Unë arrita të kuptoj se pata një shans për të realizuar idetë e mia. Koha nuk ish më kufizuese. Nuk isha më një skllav nën akrepat e orës... Gjeniale është përvoja. Shumë duket se mendojnë që është një dhuratë ose talent, por është fryti i një përvoje të gjatë mes shumë jetësh. Disa janë shpirtra më të vjetër se të tjerët, e ndaj dinë më shumë... Zbulimi im i rilindjes ma paqësoj mëndjen... Nëse ruan një kopje të këtij diskutimi, shkruaje në mynyrë që t'ia vëri në paqe mëndjen njerëzve të tjerë. Do t'më pëlqente t'i komunikoja të tjerëve qetësinë që largpamësia e jetës na jep neve.'_

Ndaj mësimi budist i rilindjes ka baza shkencore për ta mbështetur e vërtetuar. Është llogjikisht i arsyeshëm, dhe shkon shumë mëtej përgjigjeve të shumë pyetjeve të cilat tezat teollogjike dhe materialiste nuk arrijnë dot t'i shpjegojnë. Por është gjithashtu shumë qetësues. Çfarë mund të ketë më keq se një tezë të jetës që nuk të jep një shans të dytë, asnjë mundësi për t'i ndrequr gabimet që ke bërë në këtë jetë, dhe as më tepër kohë për t'i zhvilluar edhe mëtej aftësit e tua vetjake që ke arritur në këtë jetë? Por sipas Budës, nëse nuk harrin të përvetësosh Nirvanën në këtë jetë, do të kesh mundësinë për ta përvetësuar në jetën e mëpasshme. Nëse ke bërë gabime në këtë jetë, do të kesh mundësinë t'i ndreqësh sjelljet e tua në jetën që vjen. Ti do të kesh vërtetë mundësinë për të mësuar mbi gabimet e tua. Gjërat që nuk pate mundësi t'i arrish ose t'i bësh gjatë kësaj jete, mund të jenë mëse të arritshme në jetën e ardhshme. Çfarë mësim i mrrekullueshëm!

----------


## drini_në_TR

*6. Meditimi*


*Pyetje: Çfarë është meditimi?
Përgjigje*: Meditimi është një mund i vetëdijshëm për të ndryshuar rrjedhën sesi punon mëndja. Fjala në pali për meditim është _'bhavana'_ çka do të thotë _'ta bësh të rritet'_ ose _'ta zhvillosh.'_

*Pyetje: Është meditimi i rëndësishëm?
Përgjigje*: Po, është. Megjithëse sa shumë mund të mundohemi të bëjmë mirë, nëse nuk arrijmë dot t'i ndryshojmë dëshirat të cilat na bëjnë të veprojmë siç veprojmë, të ndryshosh do të jetë e vështirë. Për shëmbull, një njeri mund të kuptoj se është i padurimshëm me gruan e tij, dhe mund t'i bëj një premtim vetvetes _'Që tash e tutje nuk do të jem më kaq i padurueshëm.'_ Por një orë më vonë mund t'i ulurisi gruas së tij thjesht se, pa qënë i vetëdijshëm në vetvete, padurimi iu shfaq tij para se ta dij ai vetë. Meditimi të ndihmon të zhvillosh vetëdijen, dhe fuqinë e nevojshme për t'i ndryshuar ingranazhet e krijuara nga sjelljet e zakonshme që bëjmë.

*Pyetje: Kam dëgjuar se meditimi mund të jetë i rrezikshëm. Është kjo gjë e vërtetë?
Përgjigje*: Për të jetuar na duhet kripa. Por nëse do të haje një kilogram kripë do kishe për të vdekur. Që të jetosh në botën e sotme të nevojitet një makinë, por nëse nuk i ndjek rregullat e qarkullimit, ose nëse vozit gjatë kohës që je i/e dehur, një makinë shndërrohet në një mjet i rrezikshëm. Meditimi është njësoj, është jetësor për shëndetin tonë mendor dhe mirëqënien, por nëse e praktikon në një mynyrë të gabuar, mund të të shkaktoj probleme. Disa njerëz kan probleme sikur depresioni, frigime të paarsyeshme ose skicofreni, dhe mendojnë se meditimi është një mynyrë shërimi i menjëhershëm i problemeve të tyre. Ata/ato nisin të meditojnë, dhe me raste problemet e tyre përkeqësohen. Nëse të ndodh një problem i tillë, duhet të kërkosh ndihmë profesionale, dhe pasi të jesh më mirë të bësh meditim. Disa të tjerë e mbi-arrijnë vetveten e tyre, ndërmarrin meditimin, dhe në vënd se të shkojnë gradualisht, shkall pas shkalle, meditojnë me shumë forcë për një kohë të zgjatur, dhe shumë shpejtë e lodhin vetveten. Por problemet më të shumta në meditim mbase shkaktohen nga _'meditimi si kangur.'_ Disa njerëz shkojnë tek një mësues dhe kryejnë teknikën e tij të meditimit për ca kohë, dhe mëspas lexojnë një teknikë tjetër në ndonjë libër dhe zgjedhin që ta bëjnë atë teknikë, dhe një javë mëpas, një mësues meditimi i famshëm kalon në qytet, ndaj vendosin që të përdorin disa nga teknikat e tij në praktikën e tyre, dhe shumë shpejt s'i gjejnë dot më fillin meditimit. Duke u hedhur sikur kanguri, nga një mësues tek një tjetër, ose nga një teknikë në një tjetër, është gabim. Por nëse nuk ke ndonjë problem mendor të theksuar, dhe ndërmerresh me meditimin dhe praktikon lehtshëm, është një nga gjërat më të mira që mund të bësh për vetveten. 

*Pyetje: Sa lloje meditimi ka në budizëm?
Përgjigje*: Buda mësoj lloje të ndryshme meditimi, secili prej tyre të vënë bashkë për të tejkaluar një problem të caktuar, ose për të zhvilluar një gjëndje të veçant mendore. Por dy llojet e meditimeve më të praktikuara dhe më frytdhënëse jan Frymarrja Mëndjeplotë _(anapana sati)_ dhe Meditimi i Dashurisë e Mirësjelljes _(metta bhavana)._ 

*Pyetje: Nëse do të doja të praktikoja meditimin e frymarrjes së mëndjeplotë, atëherë si do ta bëja?
Përgjigje*: Ti do të ndiqjeje këto hapat e thjeshta: katër faktorët, vëndin, uljen, praktikën, dhe problemin. Së pari, gjej një vënd të qetë, mundësisht një dhomë që nuk është shumë e zhurmshme dhe ku nuk ta nget njeri tjetër vëmëndjen. Së dyti, ulu në një mynyrë të lirshme. Një mynyrë e mirë të qëndruari është të ulesh këmbkryq, një jastëk përposhtë teje, të qëndrosh me kurrizin drejtë, duart duke i vënë lehtë përmbi gjunjëve, dhe duke i mbajtur sytë mbyllur. Tjetërsisht, mund të ulesh në një karrige për sa kohë arrin ta mbash kurrizin drejtë. Mëtej vjen praktika në vetvete. Siç je i/e ulur me sytë e tu të mbyllur, e drejton vëmëndjen tek lëvizja mbrënda dhe jashtë e frymarrjes tënde. Kjo mund të bëhet duke numuruar numrin e frymarrjeve ose duke ndjekur zmadhimin dhe tkurrjen e kraharorit. Kur je duke kryer meditimin, probleme ose vështirësi të ndryshme kan për të t'u shfaqur. Mund të ndjesh kruajtje guludisëse në trup, ose mos-rehati tek gjunjtë. Nëse kjo gjë ndodh, mundohu ta mbash trupin të lirshëm pa lëvizur, dhe mbaje mëndjen tek frymarrja. Ti mbase do të hasësh shumë mendime që do të të heqin vëmëndjen nga frymarrja. E vetmja mynyrë që mund të veprosh me këtë problem, është me durim ta kthesh vëmëndjen tënde tek frymarrja. Nëse vazhdon ta bësh këtë gjë, mendimet me siguri që do shuhen, vëmëndja jote ka për të t'u përforcuar, dhe ti ke për të patur çaste të thella qetësie mendore dhe paqeje brëndie.

*Pyetje: Për sa kohë duhet që të meditoj?
Përgjigje*: Është mirë që të meditosh për të paktën 15 minuta çdo ditë për një javë, dhe zgjate kohën 5 minuta çdo javë, gjerisa ti të jesh duke medituar për 45 minuta në ditë. Pas disa javë meditimi të rregullt ditor ke për të vënë re se përqëndrimi jot do bëhet më i qartë, ke për të patur më pak mendime, dhe do kesh çaste paqeje dhe qetësie të vërtetë.

*Pyetje: Po rreth meditimit të dashurisë e mirësjelljes? Si praktikohet ajo?
Përgjigje*: Njëherësh pasi bëhesh më i/e familjarizuar me meditimin e Frymarrjes Mëndjeplote, dhe je duke e kryer rregullisht, mund të fillosh duke praktikuar meditimin e Dashurisë dhe Mirësjelljes. Duhet të bëhet dy ose tre herë çdo jave pasi ke bërë meditimin e frymarrjes mëndjeplotë. Së pari, e drejton vëmëndjen tënde tek ty, dhe i thua vetvetes fjalë si _'Qofsh unë i/e mirëqënë dhe i/e gëzuar. Qofsh unë i/e paqësuar dhe i/e qetë. Qofsh unë i/e mbrojtur nga rreziqet. Qoftë mëndja ime e lirë nga urrejtja. Qoftë zemra ime e mbushur me dashuri. Qofsh unë i/e mirëqënë dhe i/e gëzuar.'_ Dhe, një pas një, mendo rreth dikujt që e do, një njeriu neutral që është dikush që as e do dhe as e urren, dhe së fundi, mendo rreth dikujt që nuk e pëlqen, duke i dëshiruar atyre mirëqënien siç ia dëshiron vetvetes.

*Pyetje: Cili është fryti i kryerjes së një meditimi të tillë?
Përgjigje*: Nëse e kryen meditimin e Dashurisë dhe Mirësjelljes rregullisht dhe me gjithë sinqeritetin tënd, ke për të parë se shumë ndryshime pozitive kan për të ndodhur në brëndinë e vetvetes tënde. Ke për të zbuluar se do të kesh më shumë aftësi për të qënë më tepër i/e pranueshëm e i/e falshme ndaj vetvetes tënde. Ke për të zbuluar se ndjenjat që ke ndaj të dashurve të tu kan për t'u rritur. Ke për të zbuluar se do fillosh të bësh miq ata/ato njerëz të cilët më parë u rrije indiferent dhe moskokëçarës, dhe ke për të zbuluar se vullneti i sëmurë, ose mëria që ke patur ndaj disa njerëzve, ka për t'u zvogëluar, dhe me kalimin e kohës të zhduket. Kaherë, nëse njeh dikë që është i/e sëmurë, i/e pagëzuar ose që është duke përjetuar vështirësi, ti mund t'i afrosh të bëjnë meditimin me ty, dhe shumë shpesh ke për të vënë re se gjëndja e tij/saj do të përmirësohet.

*Pyetje: A kam nevoj për një mësues që t'më mësoj meditimin?
Përgjigje*: Një mësues nuk është absolutisht i/e nevojshme, por udhëzimi nga dikush që është i familjarizuar me meditimin është me siguri një ndihmesë. Fatkeqësisht, me raste ka monk ose praktikues që i japin vetvetes titullin e mësuesit, por që në të vërtetë nuk dijnë se çfarë bëjnë. Mundohu të zgjedhësh një mësues që ka një reputacjon të mirë, një personalitet të mirëpeshuar, dhe i/e cila i aderon së afërmi mësimeve të Budës.

*Pyetje: Kam dëgjuar se meditimi sot përdoret shumë shpesh nga psikjatrikët dhe psikollogët. Është kjo gjë e vërtetë?
Përgjigje*: Po, është e vërtetë. Meditimi sot pranohet që ka një rrjedhoj pozitive mbi mëndjen, dhe përdoret sot nga shumë profesionist të shëndetit mendor për t'ua lehtësuar relaksimin, për t'u tejkaluar fobitë, dhe për t'u sjellur më shumë vetëdije pacjentëve. Mësimet e Budës ndaj mëndjes njerzore janë duke i ndihmuar sot njerëzit aq shumë saç bënë edhe në kohët e lashta.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*7. Dija dhe Keqardhja.*


*Pyetje: Shumë shpesh i dëgjoj budistët të flasin rreth dijes dhe keqardhjes. Çfarë nënkuptojnë këto dy fjalë?
Përgjigje*: Disa fe besojnë se keqardhja ose dashuria _(të dyja janë shumë të përafërta)_ është cilësia më e rëndësishme shpirtërore, por këto fe nuk arrijnë të zhvillojnë sadopak dije. Rrjedhoja është si ti arrin të bëhesh një zemërmirë i pamënçur, një njeri shumë i/e sjellshëm por pa ndonjë botëkuptim të thellë ose me ndofarë rëndësie. Sisteme të tjera dijeje, sikur shkenca, besojnë se dija mund të zhvillohet mësë miri kur të gjitha ndjenjat, duke futur me të edhe keqardhjen, lihen jashtë udhës. Rrjedhoja e kësaj është se kjo shkencë ka patur tendencë të shqetësohet më shumë me rezultatet, dhe ka harruar se shkenca është për t'i shërbyer njeriut e jo për ta kontrolluar atë. Si, atëherë, mundet shkencëtarët të ken përdorur aftësitë e tyre për të zhvilluar bombën bërthamore, bombat biollogjike, dhe të kësij lloji? Feja i ka parë gjithnjë arsyen dhe dijen si armiqtë e ndjenjave sikur dashuria dhe besa. Shkenca i ka parë gjithnjë ndjenjat si dashuria dhe besa sikur të jenë armiqtë e arsyes dhe objektivitetit. Dhe sigurisht, me zhvillimin e shkencës, feja fillon e humbet duke u shuar. Budizmi, në kahun tjetër, të mëson se për të qënë një njeri me të vërtetë i/e barazpeshuar dhe i/e plotë në vetvete, ti duhet t'i zhvillosh të dyja, dijen dhe keqardhjen. Dhe ngaqë nuk është dogamatike _(bazuar në doktrinë)_, por i bazuar në përvojë, buddhizimi nuk ka pse ta ketë frikë shkencën.  

*Pyetje: Ok, atëherë çfarë është dija sipas budizmit?
Përgjigje*: Dija më e lartë është të arrish të shikosh se në të vërtetë çdo fenomen është i pambaruar, i paqëndrueshëm gjithnjë njësoj, dhe i pavetësuar. Të kuptosh këtë është ta çlirosh plotësisht vetveten, dhe kjo të çon në të qënit vërtetë i/e sigurt e i/e gëzuar, çka kjo gjëndje quhet Nirvana. Gjithësesi, Buda nuk flet shumë rreth kësaj shkalle dijeje. Nuk është dije veç të besosh se çfarë të thonë të tjerët. Dija e vërtetë është ta shikosh vet ti me përvojën tënde diçka. Ndaj, në këtë shkallë dija është ta mbash mëndjen tënde të hapur përkundër të jesh mëndjembyllur, t'i dëgjosh këndvështrimet e të tjerëve, përkundër se të jesh i/e mbyllur në një rreth besimtarësh të veçuar; me kujdes t'i analizojmë faktet që i kontradiktojnë besimet tona, sesa ta lëmë kokën të zhytur nën rërë; të jemi objektivë përkundër sesa të jemi paragjykues; t'i japim kohën e duhur formimit të opinioneve dhe besimeve tona vetjake, sesa veç ta pranojmë menjëherë gjënë e parë që na thuhet; dhe të jemi gjithnjë të gatshëm për t'i ndryshuar besimet e opinionet tona kur fakte që i kundërshtojnë to na shfaqen. Një njeri që e bën këtë gjë, është me plotë siguri një njeri i/e mënçur, dhe me siguri që do të arrij së zotëruari botkuptimin e vërtetë. Udha e të besuarit veç at'gjë që t'është thënë, është shumë e thjeshtë. Udha budiste kërkon trimëri, durim, fleksibilitet dhe inteligjencë.

*Pyetje: Mendoj se vetëm pak njerëz mund ta bëjnë këtë gjë. Ndaj cili është kuptimi i budizmit nëse vetëm pak njerëz mund t'arrijnë ta praktikojnë?
Përgjigje*: Është e vërtetë se jo të gjithë jan të gatshëm për budizmin gjeri tani. Por të thuash se atëherë duhet të mësojmë një fe që është gënjeshtare, por shumë e thjeshtë për t'u kuptuar, vetëm që të gjithë ta praktikojnë, është diçka absurde. Budizmi e vë shinjestrën tek e vërteta, dhe nëse jo të gjithë jan gati për ta kuptuar, ata/ato mbase do të jenë gati në jetët e tyre të ardhshme. Gjithësesi, ka të shumtë që, veç me fjalët dhe shtytjen e duhur, kan mundësinë ta pasurojnë botkuptimin e tyre. Dhe është për këtë arsye që budistët me butësi dhe qetësi, mundohen t'i ndajnë njohuritë e tyre budiste me të tjerët. Buda na mësoj ne me anë të keqardhjes e dashurisë, e ndaj edhe ne i mësojmë të tjerëve me keqardhje e dashuri.

*Pytje: Ok, tash jemi tek keqardhja. Çfarë është, sipas Budës, keqardhja?
Përgjigje*: Tamam sikur dija që përmbledh anën tonë intelektuale dhe kuptimore të natyrës tonë, keqardhja përmbledh anën tonë ndjesore dhe emocionale të natyrës që kemi. Sikur dija, keqardhja është një cilësi e veçantë njerzore. Keqardhja përbëhet nga dy fjalë _'keq'_ çka në këtë rast nënkupton se të vjen keq për dikë, ke dhëmbshuri për dikë, dhe _'ardhje'_ domethënë një ndjenjë e fortë. Dhe kjo është çka Keqardhja është. Kur shikojmë dike shumë të shqetësuar dhe arrijmë ta ndjejmë dhimbjen e tij/saj sikur të ishte i joni, dhe mundohemi që t'ia shuajmë ose t?ia heqim këtë dhimbje, kjo është keqardhja. Ndaj gjithçka më e mirë në qënien njerzore, gjithçka sikur cilësitë e Budës si psh të ndash me të tjerët, të jesh i/e gatshëm për të mbeshtetur të tjerë, të kesh simpati, debulesë e përkujdes ? të gjitha jan cilësi të keqardhjes. Ke për të vënë re gjithashtu se në një njeri të keqardhur, përkujdesi dhe dashuria për të tjerët kan për fill përkujdesin dhe dashurinë në vetvete. Ne mund të arrijmë t'i kuptojmë vërtetë të tjerët kur arrijmë të kuptojmë vërtetë vetveten. Ne do të dimë se çfarë është më mirë për të tjerët kur dijmë se çfarë është më mirë për vetveten. Mund të arrijmë të ndjejmë për të tjerët, kur arrijmë të ndjejmë për vetveten. Ndaj në budizëm, zhvillimi shpirtëror i dikujt lulëzon shumë natyrisht në përkujdesjen dhe mirëqënien edhe të të tjerëve. Jeta e Budës e ilustron këtë gjë shumë mirë. Ai shpenzoj gjashtë vjetë duke vuajtur për mirëqënien e tij vetjake, pasiqë ai pati aftësitë për t'i ardhur dhe qënë në ndihmë të gjithë njerëzimit.  

*Pyetje: Dmth ti po thua se ne mund të jemi ndihmues më të mirë pasi të kemi ndihmuar më parë vetveten. Nuk është kjo gjë pak egoiste?
Përgjigje*: Ne zakonisht shohim altruizëm, përkujdesje për të tjerët mëparë se vetveten, të jetë e kundërta e egoizmit, dmth përkujdesja për vetveten më parë se të tjerët. Budizmi nuk e sheh si vetëm njëra apo tjetra, por si një përbërje e të dyjave bashkë. Përkujdesja e sinqert për vetveten maturon gradualisht në përkujdesje për të tjerët, gjatë kohës që dikush arrin të shohi se të tjerët janë në të vërtetë të njëjtë si vetvetja. Kjo është keqardhje e pastër, dhe është stolia më e bukur në kurorën e mësimeve të Budës.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*8. Vegjetarjanizmi.*


*Pyetje: Budistët duhet të jenë vegjetarjnë, apo jo?
Përgjigje*: Jo medoemos. Buda vetë nuk ishte vegjetarjan. Ai nuk i pati mësuar dishepujve të tij që të jenë të tillë, dhe gjithashtu, edhe sot e kësaj dite ka shumë budist të mirë që nuk janë vegjetarjan.

*Pyetje: Por nëse e ha mishin je shkaktar i vrasjes së një gjallese. Nuk është ky veprim një shkelje e principit të parë?
Përgjigje*: Është e vërtetë se kur ha mish, je indirekt dhe pjesërisht përgjegjës për vrasjen e një gjallese, por e njëjta gjë vlen edhe kur ha veç fruta e perime. Fermeri duhet të spërkati mbjelljet e tij me insenkticide dhe helme në mynyrë që frutat dhe perimet të vijnë mbi tryezën tënde të shëndosha. Dhe sërisht, kafshë janë vrarë për t'i vënë lëkurën rripit apo çantës tënde, vaj për sapunin që përdor ti, dhe me mijra produkte të tjera gjithashtu. Është e pamundur të jetosh, pa qënë në një mynyrë apo tjetër faktor i vrarsjes së gjallesave dhe kafshëve të tjera, dhe ky rast në vetvete është një tjetër shëmbull i Të Vërtetës së Parë Fisnike, ekzistenca ordinere e vuatjes dhe pakënaqësisë. Kur praktikon Principin e Parë, duhet të mundohesh të anashkalosh të qënit faktor i drejtpërdrejtë në vrasjen e gjallesave të tjera.

*Pyetje: Budistët mahajan nuk e hanë mishin.
Përgjigje*: Kjo gjë nuk është e vërtetë. Budizmi në Kinë e patë theksuar shpesh të qënit vegjetarjan, por të dy vetë, monkët dhe njerëzit e thjeshtë në traditën mahajane të Japonisë dhe Tibetit zakonisht e hanë mishin.

*Pyetje: Por prap mendoj se një budist duhet të jetë vegjetarjan. 
Përgjigje*: Nëse do ishte një njeri që qe vegjetarjan i rrept por me një karakter tepër egoist, të pandershëm dhe inatxhi, dhe një njeri tjetër i/e cili nuk do ish vegjetarjan por që mendon për të tjerët, i/e ndershëm, zemërmadh dhe i/e sjellshme, atëherë kush nga këta të dy do ishte budisti më i mirë?

*Pyetje: Ai/ajo njeri që do ishte i/e ndershëm dhe i/e sjellshme.
Përgjigje*: Pse?

*Pyetje: Sepse një njeri i tillë me plotë dukje ka një zemër të bardhë.
Përgjigje*: Pikërisht. Dikush që e ha mishin mund të ketë një zemër të pastër, ashtu sikur një njeri që nuk e ha mishin mund të ketë një zemër të papastër. Në mësimet e Budës gjëja më e rëndësishme është cilësia e zemrës tënde, dhe jo përmbatja e djetës që mban. Shumë budist përkujdesen që mos të han mish, por nuk brengohen ndaj të qënurit egoist, i/e pandershëm, apo xheloz. Ata/ato e ndryshojnë djetën e tyre çka është e thjeshtë për t'u bërë, kur ndërkohë harrojnë ta ndryshojnë zemrën e tyre çka është një gjë e vështirë për të ndërmarrë. Ndaj, edhe nëse je vegjetarjan apo jo, mos harro se pastrimi i mëndjes është gjëja më e rëndësishme në budizëm.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*9. Falli dhe Fati.*


*Pyetje: Çfarë pati mësuar Buda rreth magjisë dhe falleve?
Përgjigje*: Buda rreth praktikave të tilla sikur falli, mbajtja e çarmeve magjike për mbrojtje, zgjedhja e truajve me fat për të ndërtuar, profetizimi, ose shënimi i ditëve të fatit, i pati konsideruar si supersticione të panevojshme, dhe ua theksoj ndaljen e këtyre praktikave dishepujve të tij. Ai i quan këto gjëra si _'art i ulët.'_

_'Ndërkohë që disa njerëz fetar duke jetuar me ushqimin që u jepet nga besimtarët, i sigurojnë të ardhurat e tyre me anë të këtyre "arteve të ulta," këto kuptime të gabuara jetesë sikur leximi i dorës, duke shënjtëruar nga shënjat, duke interpretuar ëndrrat... duke sjellur fat të mirë apo të keq... duke i thirrur mirësisë së fatit... duke zgjedhur truallin me fat për një ndërtesë, monku Gotama përmbahet nga këto arte të ulta, nga këto mynyra të gabuara jetese.'_

D.I. 9-12

*Pyetje: Atëherë pse kaherë njerëzit i praktikojnë dhe u besojnë këtyre gjërave?
Përgjigje*: Nga babzitja, frika dhe injoranca. Menjerë sapo dikush t'i kuptoj mësimet e Budas, ai/ajo do të kuptoj se një zemër e pastër mund ta mbroj këtë njeri shumë më mirë sesa disa fjalë në një letër, disa copa metali, apo këndimi i disa fjalëve, dhe ndaj ky/kjo nuk i varet më gjërave të tilla. Në mësimet e Budës, është ndershmëria, mirësjellja, botkuptimi, durimi, falja, zemërmadhësia, fisnikëria, dhe cilësi të tjera të mira që me të vërtetë mund të të mbrojnë ty dhe të të sjellin mirëqënie të vërtetë.

*Pyetje: Por disa numra që të sjellin fat janë të vërteta, apo jo?
Përgjigje*: Njoh dikë që i përfiton të ardhurat duke shitur numra fati apo magjike. Ai thotë se numrat e tij mund të të japin fat, mirëqënie dhe ai të siguron se do mund të zgjedhësh tre numra fati me to. Por nëse çka thotë ai është e vërtetë, atëherë pse ai vet nuk është multi-miljoner? Nëse numrat e tij të fatit sjellin vërtetë fat, pse atëherë ai vetë nuk e fiton llotarinë javë pas jave? Të vetmin fat që ka ai është se ka akoma njerëz që tundohen nga ai dhe ia blejnë numrat.

*Pyetje: Atëherë a ka diç të tillë sikur fati?
Përgjigje*: Fjalori e përkufizon fjalën fat _'të besosh se çdogjë që i ndodh, e mirë apo e keqe, një njeriu përgjatë ndodhive të gjasave ka për arsye rastësinë ose fatin.'_ Buda e mohoi plotësisht këtë besim. Çdogjë që ndodh ka një shkak ose shkaqe të caktuara, dhe duhet të ketë një bashkrendim mes shkakut dhe rrjedhojës. Të sëmuresh, për shëmbull, ka shkaqe të caktuara. Dikush duhet të bjerë në kontakt me virusin, dhe trupi i tij/saj duhet të jetë mjaft i dobët për virusin që ky të zëri vënd në këtë trup. Ka një bashkrendim të veçant mes shkakut _(virusi dhe trupti i dobët)_, dhe rrjedhojës _(sëmundja)_ sepse ne dimë që viruset pushtojnë organizmin dhe sjellin sëmundjen në trup. Por asnjë ndërlidhje nuk mund të gjehet midis disa fjalëve me fat, dhe një njeriu që është i pasur ose që kalon provimet. Budizmi mëson se çfarëdo gjëje që ndodh ka për fill një apo shumë shkaqe të caktuara dhe jo prej fatit, apo rastësisë. Njerëzit të cilët interesohen pas fatit duan gjithnjë të përfitojnë diçka - zakonisht më shumë të holla ose pasuri. Buda na mëson ne se është shumë më mirë të zhvillojmë zemrat dhe mëndjet tona. Ai thotë:

_'Të jesh i/e mësuar dhe i/e aftë që në themel. Të jesh i/e udhëzuar mirë dhe duke përdorur fjalë të mira; ky është fati më i mirë. Të ndihmosh nënën e babën, t'i sillesh mirë nuses dhe fëmijes dhe të kesh një jetë të thjeshtë; ky është fati më i mirë. Të jesh i/e ndershme, t'i vish në ndihmë të afërmve të tu, dhe të jesh i/e pa fajshëm në veprimet e tua; ky është fati më i mirë. Të largohesh nga djallëzirat dhe nga pija e tepërt, të jesh gjithnjë i/e përqëndruar në virtyt; ky është fati më i mirë. Nderi, përulja, kënaqësia, falemnderimi, dhe të dëgjosh Dharmën e mirë; ky është fati më i mirë.'_

Sn. 261-265

----------


## drini_në_TR

*10. Për t'u bërë Budist.*


*Pyetje: Çfarë ke thënë gjeri tash është me shumë interes për mua. Si mund të bëhem budist?
Përgjigje*: Një herë pat qënë një burrë me emrin Upali. Ai ishte ndjekës i një feje tjetër, dhe pati shkuar tek Buda në mynyrë që të argumentonte me të e sëfundi ta konvertonte në fenë e tij. Por pasi foli me Budën, ai u mahnit aq shumë saqë vendosi të bëhej ndjekësi i tij. Por Buda i tha:

_'Bëj kërkimin e duhur më parë. Kërkimi i duhur është diçka e mirë për një njeri kaq të ditur sa ti.'_

_'Tash jam edhe më shumë i kënaqur kur Mësuesi më thotë mua: "Bëj kërkimin e duhur më parë." Prandaj nëse anëtarët e një feje tjetër do t'më kishin bërë për vete si besimtar, ata do t'kishin ngjitur një afishe gjithadej qytetit me thënien: "Upali i është bashkuar fesë tonë." Por Mësuesi më thotë mua: "Bëj kërkimin e duhur më parë. Kërkimi i duhur është diçka e mirë për një njeri kaq të ditur sa ti."'_

MII 379

Në budizëm, botkuptimi është gjëja më e rëndësishme, dhe të kuptosh do kohë. Ndaj mos iu jep budizmit menjëherë. Jepi kohën që të nevojitet, bëj pyetje, konsidero me kujdes, dhe mëpas bëj një vendosje. Buda nuk ishte i interesuar të kishte një numër të madh dishepujsh e besimtarësh. Ai i jepte rëndësi veçse që njerëzit t'i ndiqnin mësimet e tij si pasoj e një kërkimi të kujdeshëm dhe pasi t'i ken konsideruar faktet e dhëna nga këto mësime.

*Pyetje: Nëse e kam bërë këtë gjë dhe mesimet e Budës më jan dukur të pajtueshme, çka duhet të bëj atëherë nëse unë do të dëshiroja të bëhem budist?
Përgjigje*: Gjëja më e mirë do të jetë t'i bashkohesh një tempulli të mirë ose një grupi budist, t'i mbështesësh ta, të mbështetesh nga ta dhe të vazhdosh së mësuari edhe më shumë nga mësimet e Budës. Më pas, kur të jesh gati, ti do të bëhesh formalisht budist duke marrë Tre Refugjimet.

*Pyetje: Çfarë janë Tre Refugjimet?
Përgjigje*: Një refugjim është një vënd ku njerëzit shkojnë kur janë të shqetësuar, ose kur kan nevoj për mbrojtje dhe sigurim. Ka shumë lloje refugjimesh. Kur njerëzit jan të pakënaqur, i refugjohen shoqërisë së tyre, kur janë të shqetësuar apo të frikësuar, ata/ato mund të refugjohen në shpresa apo besime të pavërteta. Duke iu afruar vdekjes, ata/ato mund t'i refugjohen besimit në jetën e pafund në parajsë. Por, siç thotë budizmi, asnjë nga këto nuk është një refugjim i vërtetë sepse ato nuk japin siguri dhe mbështetje duke u bazuar në të vërtetën.

_'Vërtetë këto nuk jan refugjime të sigurta, nuk jan refugjimi më i lartë. Jo refugjimi sipas të cilës të çliron gjithë dëshpërimin, por refugjimi në Budë, në Dharmë, dhe në Sangha, dhe të shohosh me kuptim të plotë Katër të Vërtetat Fisnike, Vuajtjen, shkakun e vuatjes, heqjen e vuatjes, dhe Shtegun e Tetëpalosur Fisnik që të çon në heqjen dhe zhdukjen e vuajtjes, është ky refugjimi më i lartë. Është refugjimi sipas të cilës dikush çlirohet nga e gjithë vuajtja.'_

Dp. 89-192

Duke u refugjuar në Budë është një pajtim i sigurt me faktin se dikush mund të bëhet plotësisht i/e ndriçuar, dhe i/e përvetësuar tamam siç ishte edhe Buda. Të refugjohesh në Dharmë do të thotë të kuptosh plotësisht Katër të Vërtetat Fisnike, dhe ta bazosh jetën në Shtegun e Tetëpalosur Fisnik. Të refugjohesh në Sangha do të thotë të shohësh për mbështetje, frymëzim dhe udhëzim nga të gjithë që ecin në Shtegun e Tetëpalosur Fisnik. Duke bërë këtë gjë dikush bëhet Buddhist, dhe ndaj hedh hapin e parë drejtë Nirvanës.

*Pyetje: Çfarë ndryshimesh kan ndodhur në jetën tënde që nga koha kur u refugjove në Tre Refugjimet. 
Përgjigje*: Sikur miljonë të tjerë të panumërt përgjatë 2500 vjetëve të fundit, kam zbuluar se mësimet e Buddhës kan kuptim në një botë të vështirë, ato i dhanë kuptim një jetë që ish palidhje, ato më kan dhënë mua etika njerzore dhe të keqardhura me të cilat ta drejtoj jetën time, dhe ato më kan treguar mua sesi mund të zotëroj një gjëndje pastërtie dhe përvetësimi në jetën e ardhshme. Një poet në Indinë e hershme njëherë pat shkruar për Budën:

_'Të shkosh tek ai për refugjim, t'i këndosh admirimit të tij, t'i bësh nder tij dhe të pritesh në Dharmën e tij është të veprosh me botkuptim.'_

Pajtohem me këto fjalë plotësisht. 

*Pyetje: Kam një shok i cili mundohet gjithnjë t'më konvertoj në fenë e tij. Nuk jam vërtetë i interesuar në fenë e tij, dhe ia kam thënë këtë gjë, por ai s'më lë të qetë. Çfarë mund të bëj?
Përgjigje*: Gjëja e parë që duhet të bësh është të kuptosh se ky njeri nuk është vërtetë shoku jot. Një shok i vërtetë të pranon ty siç je dhe i respekton dëshirat e tua. Supozoj se ky shok është thjeshtë duke u hequr si shok i joti në mynyrë që të të konvertoj. Kur njerëzit mundohen të të imponojnë vullnetin e tyre mbi ty, me plotë siguri që nuk janë shokë.

*Pyetje: Por ai thotë se kërkon ta ndaj fenë e tij me mua.
Përgjigje*: Të ndash fenë tënde me të tjerë është diçka e mirë. Por supozoj se shoku jot nuk e njeh ndryshimin mes ndarjes dhe imponimit. Nëse kam një mollë, të ofroj ty gjysmën dhe ti e pranon, atëherë do të kem ndarë diç me ty. Por nëse më thua mua _'Të falemnderoj, por e kam barkun plotë'_ dhe unë vazhdoj të insistoj që ti të marrësh gjysmën e mollës gjerisa t'i dorëzohesh insistimit tim, ky veprim vështirë se mund të quhet _'ndarje.'_ Njerëz sikur _'shoku'_ jot, mundohen të hiqen me mynyrat e tyre të kqija duke i quajtur _'ndarje,' 'dashuri,'_ apo _'ndershmëri,'_ por me çfardo emri ta quajnë, sjellja e tyre është gjithësesi e pahijshme, e keqe dhe egoiste. 

*Pyetje: Ok si mund ta ndal atë?
Përgjigje*: Është e thjeshtë. Së pari, ji i qartë në mëndjen tënde se çfarë dëshiron. Së dyti, me qartësi dhe shkurtimisht shprehi vendosjen tënde atij. Së treti, kur të të bëj pyetje sikur _'Cili është besimi jot mbi këtë çështje'_ ose _'Pse nuk dëshiron të vish tek takimi me mua,'_ qartësisht, me mirësjellje dhe persistim ripërsëriti thënien tënde të parë. _'Të falemnderoj për ftesën tënde, por do të dëshiroja mos të vij.' 'Po pse?' 'Më vjen keq por është puna ime. Do dëshiroja mos të vij.' 'Por do të ketë shumë njerëz interesant aty.' 'Jam i sigurt se do të ketë, por do dëshiroja mos të vij.' 'Po të ftoj pasi kam debulesë për ty.' 'Gëzohem që ke debulesë për mua, por do dëshiroja mos të vij.'_ Nëse me qartësi, durim dhe persistim e ripërsërit thënien tënde, dhe nuk e lejon atë që të hyjë në një argument me ty, ai me siguri që do të heqi dorë. Është për të ardhur keq që duhet të veprosh kështu, por është shumë e rëndësishme për njerëzit që të mësojnë se nuk mund t'ua imponojnë besimin ose dëshirën e tyre mbi të tjerët. 

*Pyetje: A duhet që budistët ta ndajnë Dharmën me të tjerët?
Përgjigje*: Po, ata/ato duhet ta ndajnë. Dhe mendoj se shumica e budistëve e njohin ndryshimin mes ndarjes dhe imponimit. Nëse njerëzit të pyesin rreth budizmit, folu atyre. Mund t'u flasësh rreth mësimeve të Budës edhe pa të pyetur vetë ata/ato. Por nëse, me anë të fjalëve apo veprimeve të tyre, të bëjnë të kuptosh se nuk janë të interesuar, pranoje këtë gjë dhe respektoju dëshirën. Është gjithashtu e rëndësishme të mbash mënd se ti ua tregon Dharmën me më shumë fryt të tjerëve me anë të veprimeve të tua, sesa duke i predikuar ato. Tregoju të tjerëve Dharmën duke patur gjithnjë konsideratë, mirësjellje, tolerim, mirësi dhe sinqeritet. Lëre Dharmën të ndrisi përballë me anë të të folurit dhe veprimeve të tua. Nëse secili nga ne, ti dhe unë, e dimë Dharmën kokë e këmbë, e praktikojmë plotësisht dhe e ndajmë ndershmërisht me të tjerët, ne mund t'i jemi shumë frytdhënës vetvetes dhe të tjerëve poashtu.

_Fund._

*Shënim:* E kam bashkangjitur të tërë këtë shkrim në skedarin doc, brënda skedarit zip, që po patët dëshirë ta ruani në kompjuterin tuaj për ta lexuar më vonë, ta shpëtoni aty, ose nëse doni t'ua dërgoni miqëve të tuaj me email, gjithashtu mund të bëni si të doni. Shkrimi është tuaji.

----------


## Saint-Simone

Te pergezoj per mundin sepse eshte goxha pune te perkthesh gjithe kete material. Do te beja nje pyetje...
A ke ndermend te behesh pjese e kesaj feje?

----------


## drini_në_TR

Të falemnderit për përgëzimin *Saint-Simone*. Dëshira për të ndarë një material që të paktën mua vetësisht më duket me shumë vlerë, më bëri ta përkthej me kënaqësi për çdokënd që është i/e hapur për gjëra të reja. Shpresoj që nga fundi i Verës të përkthej një nga Kanunet më të lexuar në budizëm, dhe që përmban thelbin e gjithë kësaj feje, kanuni që quhet Dhamapada. Thëniet e Sidartha Guotamës _(të Budës historik)_ janë të shkruara në mynyrë poetike në Dhamapadë, dhe prandaj do t'më duhet më shumë kohë bashkë me një fjalor të shqipes _(të cilën nuk e kam)_ për ta përkthyer. 





> A ke ndermend te behesh pjese e kesaj feje?


Ndryshe nga shumica e feve te tjera, ku për të qënë pjestar i njërës prej tyre duhet të jesh _besimtar_ i thelbit që përmbajnë, në budizëm nëse pranon të bëhesh pjestarë i mësimeve të Budës atëherë je _praktikues i Dharmës_. _"A bëj pjesë në budizëm?"_ Po  :buzeqeshje: , i praktikoj _"Pesë principet" (për shtjellim shtyp këtu)_, mundohem që të zhvilloj dhe të eci _"Shtegun e Tetëpalosur Fisnik,"_ çka do të thotë se praktikoj Dharmën.

Të falemnderit që e shfletove këtë temë  :buzeqeshje: 
Përshëndetje.

----------


## Manulaki

Drini, te pershendes per informacionin shume interesant dhe me njohuri. si shqiptare qe jemi nuk kemi informacion kaq te shtjelluar ne pergjithesi per fete, e aq me teper per budizmin. Eshte nje gje e mire qe e solle kete informacion ketu.

Nuk e di a me lejohet personalisht te them ama, se mua me mbushet me teper mendja me keto njohuri qe mora qe te jem e Krishtere, dhe se shpetimi nuk gjended askund pervecse ne Krishtin, dhe jo ne njeriun. Njeriu eshte i mjere pa Zot.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Manulaki, të falemnderit për përshëndetjen tënde.

Gjithashtu të falemnderoj që e ndave me mua besimin tënd. Të uroj gjithë paqen, dashurinë, dhe mirësinë që të sjell _"Ati, Biri (Jezu Krishti), dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë."_ 


_Sinqerisht,
Drini._

----------


## macia_blu

Drini, te pergezoj e te falenderoj shumeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, permundimin , sinqeritetin, miresine dhe gjeresine  (duke sakrifikuar kohe  e duke bere "dhurimin" ).
.... une u mrekullova  shume , dhe sidomos kur lexova ate qe kishe thene diku me lart se ke ndermend te perkthesh "Kanunin e Budes" . Une jam e krishtere, (besoj ne Jesus...me menyren time te besuarit, pra duhet te them e nderoj jesusin .... pse te mos e nderoj edhe Buden-budizmin.
..............
Te cmoj shume ....te uroj suksese durim e vullnet ne punen qe ke nisur (perkthimin).
Ndersa per fjalorin ne shqip qe thua se te mundon , me dergo ndonje adrese tek emaili, dhe ta nis me poste qe neser.   Nderkohe , me thuaj se kur e mbaron si pune , te te gjej edhe nje redaktor -korrektor per shqiperimin , dhe ndonje botues.... 
Edhe nje here , urime dhe faleminderit.

----------


## Matrix

Cfare ka bere Buda per njeriun?

A u kryqezua per ne?
A u ringjall se vdekuri?
A banon Buda brenda atyre qe e duan ate?
A do te na ringjalle Buda pas vdekjes?
A kemi falje mekatesh nepermjet Budes?
A eshte Buda jeta jone?
A sjell Buda shpetim?

Keto pyetje duhet te bejme ne si te krishtere (dhe shume te tjera si keto) perpara se te veme shenjen e barazimit mes Budes (apo cdo udheheqesi tjeter shpirteror) dhe Zotit Jezus Krisht.

Askush si Krishti nuk eshte i gjalle truperisht.
Askush si Ai nuk mund te shpetoje.
As ne nuk mund ta shpetojme dot veten. Njeriu lind i deshtuar. Vdekja e deshmon kete. Asnje shpjegim tjeter per vdekjen nuk jep dot nje shpjegim te qarte se perse ekziston vdekja, as budizmi nuk e shpjegon dot ne menyre te llogjikshme (sic pretendon).

Kush i krijoi keto cikle vdekje-rilindjesh?

A e ka krijuar boten Buda?
Nqs jo, kush e krijoi?
Kush e mban kete bote?
Budizmi nuk i pergjigjet dot kesaj pyetjeje!

Duhet te dime se Budizmi i ka origjinat dhe frymezimin nga politeizmi (besimi ne shume zota) induist.
Ku njeriu shihet si pjese e Brahmas.
Krijuesi njihet si Brahmani i cili nga pjeset e trupit te vet nxorri kastat induiste.

Ju do thoni se budizmi nuk eshte induizem. Por asnjehere budizmi nuk ka dale kunder induizmit, por perkundrazi, ai shihet si nje hap perpara i kesaj feje politeiste. Pavaresisht se Budizmi sot paraqitet shume i bukur dhe i deshirueshem nga ithtaret e vet, ai e ka origjinen nga barbarizmi Induist ku dhe njerezit jane sakrifikuar per nder te "perendive" induiste (psh "perendesha" Khali eshte e etur per sakrifica njerezore).

Pra pavaresisht nga menyrat se si paraqiten sot ish-fete politeiste ne kuader te globalizmit modern,ato mbajne mbi vete mashtrimin dhe auto-hipnozat....

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Elinda*, të falemnderoj shumë shumë për komentin që ke lënë më sipër. Më bëre të skuqem, më beso  :i hutuar: 

Edhe dy ditë dhe nisem për një udhëtim të gjatë për në anën tjetër të botës _(Shqipëri)_ ndaj nuk do të kem dot mundësinë të komunikoj me ty. Të falemnderoj përzemërsisht për ardhjen tënde në ndihmë. Të falemnderit  :buzeqeshje: 


*Matrix*, nuk e vë në mëdyshje se Jezu Krishti është shpëtimtar, por ama mund të të them se nuk është _i vetmi_ që mund të shpëtoj. Jemi ne piksëpari që duhet të dëshirojmë shpëtim _(nga djallëzia, e keqja, dhimbja, etj)_ e mëpas jemi ne që duhet të ecim rrugën e shpëtimit _(nga djallëzia, e keqja, dhimbja, etj)_

_"Çfarë ka bërë Buda për njeriun?"_

Buda i ka treguar njerzimit udhën sesi të shuaj dhimbjet që hasim në jetë, dhe sesi të përfitojmë *Nirvanën e pavdekshme*. Ai i ka treguar udhën _(me anë të mësimeve të tij)_ atyre që dëshirojnë paqen, lirinë, dhe dashurinë, të gjitha këto e mëshumë përbërëse të Nirvanës. Jemi ne kalimtarët e udhës së jetës tonë, dhe jemi vetëm ne ata të cilët mund të vendosim nëse duam të bëjmë djallzira apo mirësira në jetë. Andaj edhe Buda, edhe Jezu Krishti na treguan udhën sesi ta përfitojmë Nirvanën _(sipas fjalorit sanskrit)_ ose jetën e përjetshme në Krisht _(sipas fjalorit të Biblës)._ Vetëm ne mund të ecim _"Shtegun e Tetëpalosur Fisnik"_, dhe vetëm ne duhet _"ta mbajmë në krah kryqin"_ nëse duam shpëtim _(nga djallëzia, e keqja, dhimbja, etj)_. Jeta në Nirvanë ose në Krisht, megjithëse këto janë dy emra të ndryshëm, ata që harrijnë t'i kuptojnë frymën e tyre do të mësojnë se janë e njëjta gjë. Janë fjalë të ndryshme sepse u janë mësuar njerëzve në dy pozita gjeografike të ndryshme të rruzullit tonë, u janë mësuar në rrethana të ndryshme shoqërore dhe kultuore të dy pozitave, por ama jeta në Nirvanë dhe në Krisht është e njëjta gjë.

Nuk mundem dot të të shpjegoj më mirë se kaq rreth mësimeve të Guotama Shakjamunit Matrix, sepse sipas teje, _"kam lindur i dështuar"_ atëherë për rrjedhoj edhe shpjegimi ose përgjigjia ime përçohet e dështuar tek ty. Por ama mund të të them se i ke keqkuptuar mësimet e Budës. Të gjitha pyetjet e tua ai i ka përgjigjur, por përgjigjet që ka dhënë ai, ose edhe Buda të tjerë, nuk kan fare rëndësi përsakohë ato nuk dëgjohen. 

Nuk jam kundra mësimeve të Jezu Krishtit, përkundrazi, në këndvështrimin budist Jezusi konsiderohet një Budë _(i ndritur, i rizgjuar, etj)_ në vetvete. Por nëse kam ndonjë sugjerim për vllezërit e krishtërë do të thoja: _janë mësimet e Jezusit ato që kan rëndësinë më parësore, sesa debati "kush është apo s'është Jezusi."_

Gjithësesi, të uroj gjithë mirësinë, paqen, dhe frymën e shenjtë në Krisht,
dhe të përshëndes me një nga thëniet e Jezusit që më pëlqen shumë:

14 _"Ju jeni dritat e botës; një qytet i ngritur në majë të malit nuk mund të fshihet._
15 _Po ashtu nuk ndizet një qiri për t'u vënë nën babunë, por për ta vënë mbi shandan, dhe t'u ndrisë të gjithë atyre që janë në shtëpi._
16 _Ashtu le të shndrisi drita juaj para njerëzve, që të shohin veprat tuaja të mira dhe ta lëvdojnë Atin tuaj që është në qiej."_

*(Mateu 5).*



 :buzeqeshje: 

_Sinqerisht,
Drini._

----------


## macia_blu

hej matrix.... ti nuk ke pse merzitesh per jesusin as nuk ka pse te te duket tradheti  thenia e mendimit tim ose admiriimi per te vetmen fe(po qe se do ta quaja mirfilli fe, se ne fakt budizmi eshte filozofi , shkolle qe te meson si te njohesh veten dhe te tjeret (megjithe zot ose pa zot)...nejse ne e lexojme njesoj budizmin , por e kuptojme ndryshe (ceshtje truri ose hapsire)
Pra jesusi edhe po ta tradhetoj e te behem budiste , nuk zemrohet me mua, se ndaj eshte jesus (apo jo?) As nuk hakmerret. Megjitheate, pervec fese se krishtere , qe eshte vetem FE, ky budizmi eshte ne nje nivel me te larte se te gjitha fete (filozofikisht, dhe vertetesisht)
Madje u bekekam pak xheloze , se si budizmi qenka kaq mencuriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!
...
drin te uroj udhetim te mbare, e kalofsh mire dhe gjithashtu te uroj te mos heqesh dore nga perkthimi i asaj qe ke premtuar(disi) me lart.

----------

